# Μήπως να κάψουμε και ομοίωμα της Μέρκελ μπροστά στη γερμανική πρεσβεία;



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Η ανακοίνωση, με αναγνωριστικό ΔΤ 235, βρίσκεται στην αρχική σελίδα του www.inka.gr (του Ινστιτούτου Καταναλωτών):

To INKA, σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για την πρωτοφανή στην μεταπολεμική περίοδο της Ευρώπης που φροντίσαμε όλοι να ξεχάσουμε τις θηριωδίες και τις εκατόμβες 100δων εκατομμυρίων νεκρών από την λαίλαπα της Γερμανικής σβάστικας που ήθελε να ενώσει τον κόσμο με την βία, για το δημοσίευμα του Focus με όρθιο το δάκτυλο της Αφροδίτης και υπότιτλοι Έλληνες κλέφτες, επειδή δεν είναι οι Έλληνες κλέφτες, αλλά μόνο μια συγκεκριμένη γνωστή ομάδα,

ΚΑΛΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΣΕ ΜΠΟΫΚΟΤΑΖ
ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ,
ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΙΚΡΗ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ.

Η παραποίηση μορφής αγάλματος Ελληνικής ιστορίας κάλλους και πολιτισμού, της περιόδου που εκεί τρώγανε μπανάνες πάνω στα δέντρα, είναι ανεπίτρεπτο και ασυγχώρητο από τους μετά εξανθρωπισμένους.

Από σήμερα 25.02.10
ΜΠΟΫΚΟΤΑΖ
ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΑ & ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ
ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ.
Τα γερμανικά προϊόντα έχουν barcode που αρχίζει με 40,41,42,43,44.​
Σήμερα είδα την ανακοίνωση στο Έθνος. Όταν την πρωτοδιάβασα σε κάποια επαρχιακή εφημερίδα, θεώρησα ότι είναι φάρσα, τόσο που έγραψα για «πάτο της ηλεκτρονικής δημοσιογραφίας».

Δεν έβρισκα τίποτα που να είναι σωστό: Εκτός από την απύθμενη (ή δυσθεώρητη) βλακεία ενός παρόμοιου μποϊκοτάζ και εκτός από τον ταλιμπανισμό τού να στρέφεσαι εναντίον μιας χώρας επειδή ένα περιοδικό τους έγραψε κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει, εκείνο που μου θύμιζε σαλεμένο μυαλό ήταν τα κωμικά ελληνικά («μετά εξανθρωπισμένους» και άλλα πολλά) και τα τετριμμένα μέχρι αηδίας επιχειρήματα του είδους «εκεί τρώγανε μπανάνες». Αν η ηγεσία ή οι δημοσιοσχεσίτες του Ινστιτούτου Καταναλωτών κουβαλούν τέτοια μυαλά, εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί το κίνημα καταναλωτών στην Ελλάδα δεν παρουσιάζει καμιά κίνηση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Το σημερινό άρθρο του Περικλή Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή:





Ο Νταλί και ο Μπελ

Κι αν οι Γερμανοί παραγωγοί του περιοδικού «Φόκους» είχαν επιλέξει για το εξώφυλλό τους την κατά Σαλβαντόρ Νταλί παραλλαγή της Αφροδίτης της Μήλου (με το σώμα της θεάς να αναλύεται σε συρτάρια), και σημείωναν απλώς ότι τα συρτάρια αυτά, σαν μεταφορά του ελληνικού κρατικού κορβανά, είναι άδεια, μολονότι πολύ ρευστό πέρασε από μέσα τους, δανεικό και δικό μας, του ιδρώτα μας, πώς θα αντιδρούσαμε; Πώς θα αντιδρούσαν προπάντων οι πολιτικοί μας, ορισμένοι από τους οποίους (ξανα) βρήκαν σαν ευκολότερη λύση απ’ όλες τη ναρκισσιστική πατριωτικολογία και την αχαλίνωτη συνωμοσιολογία, παραβλέποντας ότι η ελευθερία του Τύπου πρέπει να γίνεται σεβαστή κυρίως όταν μας ενοχλεί; Μήπως και στα δικά μας μέρη δεν περιποιούμαστε κάποιες ξένες χώρες ή λαούς προσβλητικά, σεξιστικά ή και ρατσιστικά, δηλαδή με τις μεθόδους και τον τρόπο για τα οποία καταγγέλλουμε τώρα τους Γερμανούς; Ακόμα και με τον Νταλί θα κυριεύονταν (ή θα έδειχναν στην τηλεόραση ότι κυριεύτηκαν) από ηθικοεθνικό πανικό, όπως τώρα, που αντιμετωπίζουν μια παραποίηση της Αφροδίτης προσβλητική και για τους ίδιους τους επινοητές της λες και πρόκειται για τα δικά μας «σκίτσα του Μωάμεθ»;

Μονάχα τη Βαυαροκρατία, μονάχα την τριανδρία του Αρμανσπεργκ, του Μάουρερ και του Χάιντεκ δεν θυμήθηκαν οι ξιφουλκήσαντες, για να τη βάλουν κι αυτή στη ζυγαριά και να απαιτήσουν επανόρθωση. Και μέσα στον θυμό τους (κι αφού, όπως λογικά μπορεί να υποθέσει κανείς, είπαν ιδιωτικά όσα απέφυγαν δημοσίως, για «Γερμαναράδες», «ναζήδες» και «εγγονούς των ναζήδων»), βιάστηκαν να βάλουν στη ζυγαριά ό,τι ξεπερνάει κάθε ζύγι και μέτρημα, ό,τι είναι άπρεπο και αστόχαστο να ζυγιστεί και να μετρηθεί με τους όρους της αγοράς: το Δίστομο, τα Καλάβρυτα, τις βαθιές πληγές της μνήμης και της Ιστορίας. Να τιμάμε τους νεκρούς μας, μ’ αυτό είμαστε χρεωμένοι, όχι να τους τιμολογούμε.

«Εμείς τα τελευταία σαράντα χρόνια πήραμε δύο Νομπέλ Λογοτεχνίας. Αυτοί, μια χώρα 85 εκατομμυρίων, τι έχουν να επιδείξουν;» δήλωσε, θυμωμένος επίσης, ο πρόεδρος της Βουλής Φίλιππος Πετσάλνικος, επιλέγοντας άλλη ζυγαριά αυτός, του πολιτισμού· και κρατώντας την στο χέρι του κάλεσε τον Γερμανό πρέσβη για να τον επιτιμήσει και, πιθανόν, να του υπενθυμίσει πως «όταν εμείς φτιάχναμε Παρθενώνες, αυτοί ζούσαν ακόμα σε σπηλιές». Αν η λογοτεχνική μαεστρία ζυγιζόταν ασφαλώς με το Νομπέλ, τότε θα οδηγούμασταν στο βλακώδες συμπέρασμα ότι ο Τζόις, ο Προυστ, ο Μπρεχτ, ο Καβάφης, ο Καζαντζάκης, ο Μούζιλ, ο Μπόρχες, ο Πεσόα, ο Τσέλαν ήταν μέτριοι ή και κακοί υπηρέτες των Μουσών, ενώ ο Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ, που βραβεύτηκε από τη Σουηδική Ακαδημία το 1953, υπήρξε ένας θαυμάσιος λογοτέχνης. Αλλά κι αν η «αξιοσύνη στα έθνη», για να θυμηθούμε τον Παλαμά, μετριόταν με τα Νομπέλ, τότε ο κ. Πετσάλνικος σαν γερμανοσπουδαγμένος, έπρεπε να θυμάται ότι, στα χρόνια των δύο δικών μας Νομπέλ, τα γερμανικά ήταν τέσσερα, με τη Νέλι Ζαχς, τον Χάινριχ Μπελ, τον Γκίντερ Γκρας και, μόλις πέρυσι, τη Χέρτα Μίλερ. Δηλαδή;​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2010)

Τα γερμανικά Νόμπελ μετά το 1960 (και δεν υπάρχουν μόνο Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας). Με αστεράκι, οι γερμανικής καταγωγής --ναι, μετράνε και τον Χένρι Κίσινγκερ, πώς μας ξέφυγε αυτός στην κριτική μας;

*Ειρήνης:*
Willy Brandt 1971
_Henry Kissinger* 1973_

*Λογοτεχνίας:*
_Nelly Sachs* 1966_
Heinrich Böll 1972
Günter Grass 1999
Herta Müller 2009

*Χημείας:*
Karl Ziegler 1963
Manfred Eigen 1967
_Gerhard Herzberg* 1971_
Ernst Otto Fischer 1973
Georg Wittig 1979
Johann Deisenhofer 1988
Robert Huber 1988
Hartmut Michel 1988
Gerhard Ertl 2007

*Φυσικής:*
_Rudolf Mößbauer 1961_
J. Hans D. Jensen 1963
_Maria Goeppert-Mayer* 1963_
Klaus von Klitzing 1985
Gerd Binnig 1986
Ernst Ruska 1986
Johannes Georg Bednorz 1987
_Jack Steinberger* 1988
_Wolfgang Paul 1989
_Hans Georg Dehmelt* 1989_
Horst L. Störmer 1998
Herbert Kroemer 2000
Wolfgang Ketterle 2001
Theodor W. Hänsch 2005
Peter Grünberg 2007

*Ιατρικής:*
Feodor Lynen 1964
_Konrad Bloch* 1964_
_Bernard Katz* 1970_
Karl von Frisch 1973
Georges J. F. Köhler 1984
Erwin Neher 1991
Bert Sakmann 1991
Christiane Nüsslein-Volhard 1995
_Günter Blobel* 1999_
Harald zur Hausen 2008

*Οικονομικών:*
Reinhard Selten 1994

Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν τα πάνε και τόσο καλά στα λόγια και στη λογοτεχνία όσο τα πάμε εμείς με τα 2 λογοτεχνικά και τα ...πόσα είπαμε στις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες;


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2010)

Τα έγραψα και στου 40ακου το μαγαζί και θα είμαι επομένως περιληπτική εδώ. Οι αντιδράσεις είναι υπερβολικές όχι γιατί λένε χαζομάρες (που λένε), αλλά γιατί είναι άστοχες. Κανονικά στέλνεις ένα γράμμα στο περιοδικό, ψύχραιμα, και τους λες ότι δεν περίμενες σοβαρό έντυπο να δημοσιεύει τόσο προχειροφτιαγμένα άρθρα. Το ότι είναι προχειροφτιαγμένο φαίνεται από το ότι απλά αναδημοσιεύει συρραφή των διάφορων προκαταλήψεων που κυκλοφορούν για τους Έλληνες, που όσοι έχουμε βρεθεί εκτός Ελλάδας τα έχουμε ακούσει εκατό φορές από αλλοδαπούς που νόμιζαν κι όλας ότι μας ενημέρωναν για κάτι που μας διέφευγε. 
Αυτές τις μέρες με αφορμή τα περι κρίσης εχω διαβασει διάφορα όχι και τόσο κολακευτικά, από τα σοβαρά μέχρι τα τελείως αβάσιμα κι άσχετα, και για μας και για τους λοιπούς νοτίους, κι αναρωτιεσαι διαβάζοντάς τα που κρυβόταν τόσος ρατσισμός.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν τα πάνε και τόσο καλά στα λόγια και στη λογοτεχνία όσο τα πάμε εμείς με τα 2 λογοτεχνικά και τα ...πόσα είπαμε στις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες;



Όταν είσαι φτωχός, αναγκαστικά θα παινευτείς για τα λίγα που έχεις. Αλλά όταν χρησιμοποιείς τα λίγα που έχεις ως μέσο στρουθοκαμηλισμού, αντί να κοιτάξεις να βελτιώσεις τη θέση σου, ε, εκεί δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Ε ναι, και οι άλλοι απλώς γελάνε με τους φανφαρονισμούς σου.

Μια μεταφραστική και μια πραγματολογική λεπτομέρεια, με την ευκαιρία. Λέει η ανακοίνωση:

_Τα γερμανικά προϊόντα έχουν barcode που αρχίζει με 40,41,42,43,44._

Ο barcode έχει ελληνική απόδοση, π.χ. _*γραμμοκωδικός*_. Ο οποίος έχει γραμμούλες και δεν μπορεί να τον διαβάσει το ανθρώπινο μάτι. Αυτό που διαβάζουμε εμείς είναι ο κωδικός αριθμός GS1 κάτω από τις γραμμούλες του ραβδοκωδικού.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 26, 2010)

Λίγο απ' όλα, άρα η θέση της χώρας είναι πάνω απ' όλα να τους (ξε)πληρώσουμε.


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2010)

Εμένα πάντως το *εξώφυλλο* δεν με ενόχλησε, ίσως γιατί εστίασα λίγο πιο κάτω: το εθνικό μας σύμβολο τυλίγει αγαπητικά τις πιο κρίσιμες καμπύλες της θεάς του Έρωτα, και αφήνει τις ίνες του να ποτιστούν απ' τους χυμούς της. Δεύτερον, σε μια τέτοια περίπτυξη --επιτέλους!-- με το εξόριστο άγαλμα, ενοχλεί το δάχτυλό της; ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2010)

Ούτε εμένα με ενόχλησε το εξώφυλλο. Διαπίστωσα πάντως από πρώτο χέρι ότι πάρα πολλοί το ερμηνεύουν αντίστροφα, δηλαδή ότι η Ευρώπη δείχνει το δάχτυλο σε εμάς, ενώ προφανέστατα το νόημά του είναι ότι η Ελλάδα δείχνει (ή τόσον καιρό έδειχνε) το δάχτυλο στην Ευρώπη. Ίσως δυσκολεύονται να ταυτίσουν την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου με την Ελλάδα. Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, μάλλον απέτυχε η επιλογή του συμβολισμού: έπρεπε να λάβουν υπόψη τους και το IQ του μέσου Έλληνα που άλλα τού λένε κι άλλα καταλαβαίνει.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2010)

Από αυτά που διαβάζω σε blogs και στο FB, το πρόβλημά τους δεν ήταν τόσο πολύ ποιος δείχνει το δάχτυλο σε ποιον, αλλά "ότι τολμήσανε και αγγίξανε τα _ιερά και τα όσια _των Ελλήνων". Δεν λέω, καλή η Αφροδίτη, αλλά τι είδους ειδωλολατρεία είναι αυτή που έχει ξεπεταχτεί τον τελευταίο καιρό; Πού πήγε το χιούμορ μας;


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2010)

Αυτο μου φάνηκε κι εμένα παράδοξο. Τους ενόχλησε που ήταν η Αφροδίτη της Μήλου, ενώ αν είχε π.χ. έναν τύπο ντυμένο τσολιά ή ξερω γω την Πετρούλα, δεν θα τους ενοχλουσε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ούτε εμένα με ενόχλησε το εξώφυλλο. Διαπίστωσα πάντως από πρώτο χέρι ότι πάρα πολλοί το ερμηνεύουν αντίστροφα, δηλαδή ότι η Ευρώπη δείχνει το δάχτυλο σε εμάς, ενώ προφανέστατα το νόημά του είναι ότι η Ελλάδα δείχνει (ή τόσον καιρό έδειχνε) το δάχτυλο στην Ευρώπη. Ίσως δυσκολεύονται να ταυτίσουν την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου με την Ελλάδα. Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, μάλλον απέτυχε η επιλογή του συμβολισμού: έπρεπε να λάβουν υπόψη τους και το IQ του μέσου Έλληνα που άλλα τού λένε κι άλλα καταλαβαίνει.



Νομίζω ότι ο εκδότης του συγκεκριμένου υπερσυντηρητικού περιοδικού είχε συγκεκριμένο στόχο --και τον πέτυχε: Να αισθανθεί ο αναγνώστης ότι κάποιος του κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη χειρονομία. Σωστά λοιπόν το ερμήνευσαν και οι Γερμανοί, και οι Έλληνες αναγνώστες, ασχέτως IQ. Όμως το περιοδικό δεν εκδόθηκε για το ελληνικό κοινό και σωστά κτγμ κρίνει το ελληνικό κοινό ότι είναι ένα χτύπημα κάτω από τη μέση. Δεν θέλω καθόλου, μα καθόλου να μπω στην ουσία των επιχειρημάτων του άρθρου. Έχουν σωστά σημεία, υπερβολές, και βολικές παραλείψεις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Η προσωπική μου έκρηξη —είναι σαφές, νομίζω— δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν πρέπει να νιώθει κανείς αδικημένος ή όχι από το δημοσίευμα ή τα πολλά άσχημα δημοσιεύματα αυτού του χειμώνα. (Είναι το δικό μας annus horribilis — ή μήπως η αρχή μιας decas horribilis;) Άλλωστε, κάθε γενίκευση είναι ένας μικρός φασισμός. Όσο αντικειμενικό κι αν είναι το άρθρο στις μέσα σελίδες, το εξώφυλλο σαν να έχει το δάχτυλο στραμμένο επάνω στον Έλληνα, σε κάθε Έλληνα, και να του λέει «I do not want you» ή κάτι σαν της αφίσας που αντέγραψα.




Αλλά αυτά είναι γαϊδουριές και ατοπήματα των ξένων δημοσιογράφων. Είναι δουλειά των πρεσβειών μας στο εξωτερικό και κάποιων δημόσιων προσώπων στη χώρα μας να κάνουν τους δημοσιογράφους να δουν τα προβλήματά μας με συμπάθεια. Οι αντιδράσεις διάφορων φορέων θα περίμενες να διακρίνονται από περισσότερη σοβαρότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα σε σχέση με την προχειρότητα ή τον παρορμητισμό του μέσου μπλόγκερ. Όταν αρχίζουμε να ζητάμε από κυβερνήσεις να μαλώσουν τα έντυπά τους, ανησυχώ. Όταν πιπιλίζουμε το «εσείς ήσασταν σκαρφαλωμένοι στα δέντρα», σκέφτομαι πόσο μακριά στο παρελθόν πρέπει να καταφύγουμε για να νιώσουμε καλά για τον εαυτό μας. Όταν μετράμε νόμπελ, σκέφτομαι: «Κάποιος να τους βγάλει τα ροζ γυαλιά!». Και όταν κείμενο που συσκευάζει όλο αυτό το πακέτο μέσα σε άθλια ελληνικά αναδημοσιεύεται χωρίς κανένα σχόλιο, σαν κανένας να μην έχει παραξενευτεί και όλοι να βρίσκουν φυσιολογική αυτή την ασχήμια, φρικάρω λίγο παραπάνω, ίσως επειδή έχουν ήδη προηγηθεί όλα τ’ άλλα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 27, 2010)

Με εκφράζουν οι από πάνω, nickel και dr, ας πω λοιπόν κάτι κάπως άσχετο που έχει και την πλάκα του. Μου έλεγαν μια ιστορία από τα πρωτάκια δημοτικού σχολείου, προτού διαμορφωθεί το ελληνογερμανικό κλίμα των τελευταίων μηνών. Η Γερμανίδα μαμά, μόνιμη κάτοικος, παραπονέθηκε στη δασκάλα ότι το ξανθόμαλλο αγοράκι της παρενοχλείται στην τάξη από τα ἀλλα παιδάκια (ελληνοαλβανική γαλαρία :)) την ώρα του μαθήματος, που του φωνάζουν «ψιτ, ψιτ, χάιλ Χίτλερ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2010)

Στα μάτια μου, το πιο θλιβερό από όλη τη συζήτηση των τελευταίων μηνών, είναι ότι εξακολουθούμε να μην κατανοούμε ότι χρωστάμε, απόγονοι του Πλάτωνα και του Αριστοτέλη ή όχι, να δουλεύουμε όλοι μας σκλάβοι με νερό και ξεροκόμματο τρία χρόνια για να ξεχρεώσουμε το μαγαζί. Και δεν λέω ότι «φταίμε όλοι το ίδιο» ή όχι· κάθε άλλο. Όσο και αν πρέπει, δεν εξετάζω αυτή την ώρα ποιος έφαγε και ποιος όχι (αν και είμαι βέβαιος ότι αν κοιτάξουμε βαθιά μέσα μας, όλοι μας κάποιο, μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο, λιθαράκι στην ιστορία αυτή το έχουμε βάλει). Επίσης είναι ολοφάνερο ότι κάποιοι έχουν φάει πολύ πολύ πολύ καλύτερα και κάποιοι δεν πρόλαβαν παρά να γλείψουν κάποια κοκαλάκια. Απλώς συνειδητοποιώ το χρέος και με τρομάζει το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός.

Δεν λέω ότι δεν χρωστάνε κι άλλες χώρες, μεγαλύτερες, δυνατότερες. Λέω ότι είμαστε οι μόνοι που δεν μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε κάτι για να το πουλήσουμε για αντάλλαγμα. Πουλήσαμε τα χρυσαφικά, τα ασημικά, τώρα αρχίσαμε να πουλάμε τα σπίτια και τα χωράφια μας. Δεν έβαλα τυχαία τη λίστα με τα γερμανικά Νόμπελ. Πού είναι οι κορυφαίοι επιστήμονες, γιατροί, φυσικοί, χημικοί, οικονομολόγοι μας; Και άντε, δεν τα καταφέρναμε ποτέ στα τεχνικά. Πού είναι, τότε, τα διεθνή πανεπιστήμιά μας στις θεωρητικές σπουδές; Πού είναι τα αρχαιολογικά πανεπιστήμια, που θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα μεγαλύτερα στον κόσμο σε ένα από τα σπουδαιότερα περιβάλλοντα για τέτοιες μελέτες;

Όσο όμως επιμένουμε να μη βλέπουμε το φεγγάρι αλλά το δάχτυλο, να ομφαλοσκοπούμε αντί να αναλύουμε, να σχεδιάζουμε και να υλοποιούμε, να εαυτουλίζουμε αντί να συνεργαζόμαστε, τόσο πιο βαθιά φοβάμαι ότι θα παραχώνουμε αυτή την πατρίδα μας.

Και θλίβομαι ακόμη βαθύτερα που, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, υπεύθυνη γι΄αυτή την κατάσταση, αυτή τη νοοτροπία, είναι η γενιά μου. Που εξαργύρωσε το όραμα και τους αγώνες της με αντάλλαγμα μια θεσούλα χαλαρών απαιτήσεων με πρόωρη σύνταξη, ένα δασκαλίκι με μπόνους τα ιδιαίτερα, μια κομπίνα με τα μικροέργα της αυτοδιοίκησης, μια επιχειρησούλα που ζει φοροκλέβοντας, ένα παράνομο εξοχικό, όλα όσα επιδιδόμαστε σκάβοντας το λάκκο μας με επιτυχία τα τελευταία τριάντα χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2010)

Εύγε, Δόκτωρ! Δεν μπορούσες να τα έχεις πει καλύτερα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η προσωπική μου έκρηξη....
> *Όσο αντικειμενικό κι αν είναι το άρθρο στις μέσα σελίδες, το εξώφυλλο σαν να έχει το δάχτυλο στραμμένο επάνω στον Έλληνα, σε κάθε Έλληνα, και να του λέει «I do not want you»*



Το περιοδικό αυτό (που είναι όχι μόνο υπερσυντηρητικό αλλά και υπερλαϊκίστικο, μισό σκαλί πάνω από την Bildzeitung) δεν είναι τίποτα. 


> Αλλά αυτά είναι γαϊδουριές και ατοπήματα των ξένων δημοσιογράφων.





> Οι αντιδράσεις διάφορων φορέων θα περίμενες να διακρίνονται από περισσότερη σοβαρότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα σε σχέση με την προχειρότητα ή τον παρορμητισμό του μέσου μπλόγκερ.



Προχθές το βράδυ σε εκπομπή τύπου Αλ Τσαντίρι που μεταδίδεται από το ARD (το μεγαλύτερο γερμανικό κρατικό κανάλι -με τη διαφορά όμως ότι ο παρουσιαστής Harald Schmidt θεωρεί εαυτόν βασιλικότερο του βασιλέως), είπαν πως "το καλύτερο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να τους πετάξουμε από την Ευρωζώνη και να τους πουλήσουμε στην Τουρκία, που ξέρει τι να κάνει". Και εκείνη τη στιγμή έδειξαν κολάζ της γνωστής αρχαιοελληνικής αναπαράστασης ομοφυλοφυλικού σεξ μεταξύ ανδρών με Τούρκο φεσοφόρο στον ...ενεργητικό ρόλο. (κοινώς, τους αξίζει σεξ δίχως σάλιο από τους Τούρκους κλπ κλπ).

Δεν βρίσκω καθόλου τραβηγμένη την αντίδραση της ελληνικής μπλογκόσφαιρας, δεδομένου του περιστατικού που μόλις περιέγραψα. Εδώ η κρατική τηλεόρασή τους μας ξεφτιλίζει πατόκορφα χωρίς ίχνος πολιτικής ορθότητας* και τα ρίχνουμε στον "Ελληνάρα" που δεν γυρίζει το άλλο μάγουλο -ή, στην περίπτωση του ηλίθιου αστείου του Harald Schmidt, που δεν στήνει κ*λο;
Αυτά τα ολίγα από το Βερολίνο.


*Όλο αυτό το τσίρκο με ενοχλεί, με προσβάλλει και με ανησυχεί, ακριβώς επειδή καταφεύγουν/-ουμε στις γενικεύσεις, στα στερεότυπα, στο ρατσισμό και στις προσβολές όταν η δική τους/μας φωλιά είναι χεσμένη για να στραφεί το βλέμμα των μαζών αλλού. Και αυτή η χειραγώγηση πυροδοτεί μίσος, το οποίο με τη σειρά του δημιουργεί βία κλπ κλπ...



[joke]...Η μόνη μου ένσταση είναι για τις μπανάνες. Στη Γερμανία δεν φύτρωναν ποτέ μπανάνες, ας έλεγαν ραπανάκια γμτ...[/joke]


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2010)

Το ζήτημα όμως είναι γιατί οι Γερμανοί τα έχουν πάρει τόσο άσχημα μαζί μας. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία και η λογική λένε ότι τα έχουν πάρει γιατί αισθάνονται και πιστεύουν ότι εδώ και δεκαετίες μας τα σκάνε κι εμείς τους κοροϊδεύουμε. Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι είναι έτσι, αλλά ότι έτσι το βλέπουν αυτοί (και πολλοί άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι). Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα πράγματα στη Γερμανία και παντού, δεν είναι και τόσο καλά από οικονομικής άποψης, αντιλαμβανόμαστε γιατί. Γιατί θεωρούν ότι σε μια περίοδο στέρησης και κρίσης, πρέπει να χώσουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για άλλη μια φορά για χάρη μας. Κι αυτό είναι όλο το νόημα της Αφροδίτης που πάει να μεταμορφωθεί σε Νέμεσι και Ερινύα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Το βιντεάκι της γερμανικής εκπομπής του ARD βρίσκεται σ’ αυτή τη σελίδα του Star, δυστυχώς χωρίς υποτιτλισμό.

Εκτός από την όποια διαμαρτυρία θα έπρεπε να συντάξουν η Ένωση Συντακτών και το ΕΣΡ μας και να τη στείλουν στα αντίστοιχα γερμανικά όργανα, να ρωτήσουν μέχρι πού είναι σοφό να συνεχιστεί ο αβγοπόλεμος με τα αβγά του φιδιού, πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω για γερμανικά ιστολόγια, όπου οι ίδιοι οι Γερμανοί, κάποιοι Γερμανοί, έχουν αντιληφθεί το μέγεθος της δικής τους, της ντόπιας βλακείας. Ένας Ντάμπο, ένα ελεφαντάκι που του λύθηκαν τα αφτιά, δεν μπορεί να ρίξει μια πυραμίδα με ελέφαντες αν αυτοί ξέρουν να στηριχτούν καλά στα πόδια τους. Αλλά έτσι που πάμε, η βλακεία των ισχυρών θα ρίξει κάτω όλο το οικοδόμημα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το ζήτημα όμως είναι γιατί οι Γερμανοί τα έχουν πάρει τόσο άσχημα μαζί μας. [...] Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα πράγματα στη Γερμανία και παντού, δεν είναι και τόσο καλά από οικονομικής άποψης, αντιλαμβανόμαστε γιατί. Γιατί θεωρούν ότι σε μια περίοδο στέρησης και κρίσης, πρέπει να χώσουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για άλλη μια φορά για χάρη μας. [...]


 
Ίσως να φταίει και αυτό που ανέφερες εκεί, Αμβρόσιε. 
Δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που ο τύπος εξυπηρετεί τέτοιες σκοπιμότητες.



Porkcastle said:


> [...]*Όλο αυτό το τσίρκο με ενοχλεί, με προσβάλλει και με ανησυχεί, ακριβώς επειδή καταφεύγουν/-ουμε στις γενικεύσεις, στα στερεότυπα, στο ρατσισμό και στις προσβολές όταν η δική τους/μας φωλιά είναι χεσμένη *για να στραφεί το βλέμμα των μαζών αλλού.* Και αυτή η χειραγώγηση πυροδοτεί μίσος, το οποίο με τη σειρά του δημιουργεί βία κλπ κλπ...
> [...]


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ίσως να φταίει και αυτό που ανέφερες εκεί, Αμβρόσιε.
> Δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που ο τύπος εξυπηρετεί τέτοιες σκοπιμότητες.



Daeman, πολλά παίζουν, αλλά εν προκειμένω αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι πώς τα βλέπουν αυτοί. Ο πολύς ο κόσμος. Τώρα, το ποιος χρωστάει ποιανού είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία και για άλλο νήμα. Η Ντόιτσε Μπανκ είναι ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2010)

Όπως έγραψε και η Porkcastle:

1. Το Focus είναι αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφει. Ένα υπερσυντηρητικό λαϊκιστικό περιοδικό, το χειρότερο κτγμ από τα «μεγάλα» γερμανικά.
2. Ο H. Schmidt είναι γνωστός καραγκιοζάκος που ειδικεύεται σε χοντροκομμένα αστεία και λογοπαίγνια κατά πάντων.

ΕΙδικά για το σκετσάκι (μα φοράει δήθεν εσθήτα η γλάστρα του; δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω) είναι πραγματικά πολύ χαμηλού επιπέδου. Ξεκινάει από το ότι οι Έλληνες ανακάλυψαν τον πρωκτικό έρωτα (που οι Γερμανοί δεν το λένε «οθωμανικό», «ελληνικό» το λένε), συνεχίζει με δυο-τρεις κρυάδες που θέλει ώρα να τις αποδώσω λογοπαικτικά (και δεν αξίζει) και καταλήγει στο πραγματικά κακόγουστο φινάλε «να πουλήσουμε την Ελλάδα στην Τουρκία» με την εξίσου κακόγουστη εικόνα. Με το Ιράν δεν μας παραλληλίζει· λέει ότι στρατιωτικά οι Έλληνες μας έσωσαν από τους Πέρσες στη μάχη (sic) της Σαλαμίνας (και κάνει λογοπαίγνια με ένα σαλάμι).

Ας φύγουμε όμως από αυτό το επίπεδο. To γεγονός είναι ότι ακόμη και οι εφημερίδες με μεγάλο ειδικό βάρος, αλλά και σοβαρά ειδησεογραφικά δελτία, έχουν εκτενή ρεπορτάζ και πουθενά δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση για την κατάστασή μας. Όταν στο ειδησεογραφικό κανάλι Ν24 είναι σήμερα το πρωί τρίτη είδηση (πρώτη· ο σεισμός στη Χιλή, δεύτερη· μετάλια στη χειμερινή Ολυμπιάδα) η τηλεδιάσκεψη Ομπάμα-Μέρκελ για την Ελλάδα και η επίσκεψη του Άκερμαν στην Αθήνα, τι να σκεφτούν οι σοβαροί άνθρωποι πέρα από το ότι η Ελλάδα έχει (και είναι) μάλλον μεγάλο πρόβλημα;

Όταν θέτεις σε ένα κοινό το ερώτημα, γιατί να πληρώσουμε εμείς περισσότερους φόρους επειδή οι άλλοι δεν πληρώνουν τους δικούς τους, τι ακριβώς αντίδραση να περιμένουμε; Και ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι εμείς που είμαστε πονηρεμένοι και μελετάμε τα πράγματα βαθύτερα, υποπτευόμαστε (και σωστά, λέω εγώ) διάφορα παιχνίδια και παιχνιδάκια. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να βρίσκαμε όμως τρόπους να εξασκήσουμε αυτή την έμφυτη οδύσσεια πονηριά μας για να ξεφεσωθούμε λεβέντικα και φιλότιμα --τρόπους πέρα από το να εκβιάζουμε ότι το περιπτεράκι μας θα παρασύρει μαζί του ολόκληρο το mall αν δεν μας φροντίσουν; Και πώς περιμένουμε ότι θα αντιδράσει ένας ισχυρότερος από εμάς αν, επειδή του βρήκαμε το αδύνατο σημείο, τον εκβιάζουμε; Θα χαμογελάσει, θα μας τσιμπήσει το μαγουλάκι, και θα μας πει «α ρε μπαγασάκια, χαλάλι σας»;

Και αφού το ξέρουμε ότι είναι κατώτεροι από εμάς, δεν θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε ότι θα κατέχονται και από χαμηλά, ποταπά ένστικτα, και ότι θα περιμένουν να μας ανταποδώσουν στα ίσα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 28, 2010)

Η ουσία είναι εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2010)

Η ουσία θα έλεγα είναι ότι δεν είχαμε ποτέ οργανωμένο σοβαρό τρόπο αντίδρασης στα δημοσιεύματα περί Ελλάδας στις άλλες χώρες ΕΕ. Οι πρεσβείες μας έχουν εκπρόσωπο τύπου, όλες σχεδόν, αλλά δεν ξέρω με τι ασχολείται. Όπως επίσης στο παρελθόν έχουμε ξοδέψει αρκετά σε μισθούς για διάφορους που θα βελτίωναν την εικόνα της χώρας έξω και καμία διαφορά δεν είδα. Δεν αρκεί να το παίζουμε η σιωπή μου προς απάντησή σας, ούτε να επαφίεται το κράτος για τέτοια θέματα στον πατριωτισμό των Ελλήνων, που συχνά έχει χειρότερα αποτελέσματα (εδώ, το ότι ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα και αρχίζουμε να μιλάμε για πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις κλπκλπ). 

Δόκτορα, διακρίνω μια ηττοπάθεια. Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ξέρεις πώς λειτουργεί ο τύπος. Τα ΜΜΕ θέλουν υπόθεση, μυθιστορία, στερεότυπο με προβλέψιμη έκβαση. Κι αν ακόμα βρίσκαμε κάποιον τρόπο να ξεχρεωθούμε σε έξι μήνες και το καταφέρναμε, νομίζεις ότι θα ασχολούνταν μαζί μας τα ΜΜΕ; Η επιτυχία δεν έχει ποτέ δραματική αξία, τα προβλήματα έχουν. 
Να φέρω το παράδειγμα των Ολυμπιακών πάλι. Πριν το 2004 τα ξένα ΜΜΕ μας τα έσουρναν συνεχώς. Αυτό για όποιον παρακολουθεί ολυμπιάδες δεν είναι πρωτοφανές, οι καθυστερήσεις που παρουσιάζονται σα να κινδυνεύουν να μη γίνουν οι αγώνες είναι στάνταρ φρούτο. Απλά κάποιες πόλεις, πχ το Σίδνευ, χειραγωγούν ανάλογα τον τύπο και δεν γράφεται κουβέντα. Μετά τους αγώνες κάποια έντυπα έγραψαν συγγνώμη για τη γκρίνια, κι αυτά προβλήθηκαν από τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ. Όμως τα πιο πολλά έντυπα δεν έγραψαν τίποτα. Κουβέντα. Μόκο. Αντιθέτως ξεκίνησε η γκρίνια για τη διάθεση των ακινήτων, με ρεπορτάζ για την εγκατάλειψη κλπκλπ. Τι έχει μείνει επομένως στον μέσο αναγνώστη; Τίποτα, μόνο η γενική εντύπωση ότι όλα έγιναν με την ψυχή στο στόμα και μετά δεν ξέραμε τι να τα κάνουμε. Πουθενά μια κουβέντα για το ότι όλα πήγαν καλά. Γιατί αυτό δεν είναι είδηση. Αν επομένως η Ελλάδα κάνει κάποιο θαύμα, στην καλύτερη θα αποδοθεί στους Γερμανούς που μας σφίξανε τα λουριά, π.χ. κι όχι στη δική μας προσπάθεια. Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν πουλάει σαν ιστορία. 

Έχω να πω κι άλλα για το τι πουλάει και τι όχι, αλλά θα τα πω στο κατάλληλο νήμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τίποτα, μόνο η γενική εντύπωση ότι όλα έγιναν με την ψυχή στο στόμα και μετά δεν ξέραμε τι να τα κάνουμε. Πουθενά μια κουβέντα για το ότι όλα πήγαν καλά.


Αυτό που δεν πήγε καλά όμως ήταν το οικονομικό φέσι των Αγώνων και το κρατικό χρέος από το έκτακτο και αμαρτωλό σύστημα ασφάλειας που μας επέβαλαν -η δε κυβέρνηση δεν ζήτησε φράγκο στην πορεία για το διπλασιασμό του κόστους που τίναξε στον αέρα τις αρχικές εκτιμήσεις (και εννοώ τις σχεδόν τελικές, όχι κάτι ανεκδιήγητους υπολογισμούς που είχαν κάνει αρχικά ότι θα κοστίσουν τρεις κι εξήντα). 
Το ξεχνάνε οι άσπονδοι φίλοι μας...


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αυτό που δεν πήγε καλά όμως ήταν το οικονομικό φέσι των Αγώνων και το κρατικό χρέος από το έκτακτο και αμαρτωλό σύστημα ασφάλειας που μας επέβαλαν -η δε κυβέρνηση δεν ζήτησε φράγκο στην πορεία για το διπλασιασμό του κόστους που τίναξε στον αέρα τις αρχικές εκτιμήσεις (και εννοώ τις σχεδόν τελικές, όχι κάτι ανεκδιήγητους υπολογισμούς που είχαν κάνει αρχικά ότι θα κοστίσουν τρεις κι εξήντα).
> Το ξεχνάνε οι άσπονδοι φίλοι μας...




Τσίου, αυτά είναι εκτός θέματος, το σχόλιό μου ήταν για το πώς βλέπει ο τύπος μια είδηση και τι ειδήσεις πουλάνε. Η αναφορά στο 2004 είναι παράδειγμα που επιλέχτηκε γιατί είναι κατανοητό από τον καθένα, όλοι θυμόμαστε την εποχή εκείνη. Ας επιστρέψουμε στο κύριο θέμα μας που είναι αν πρέπει να κάψουμε ομοίωμα της Μέρκελ εξω από τη Γερμανική πρεσβεία. Η απάντησή μου σε αυτό είναι: όχι, γιατί θα μολύνει το περιβάλλον. Επιπλέον, στις διαμαρτυρίες έξω από πρεσβείες είθισται να καίγονται σημαίες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ας επιστρέψουμε στο κύριο θέμα μας που είναι αν πρέπει να κάψουμε ομοίωμα της Μέρκελ εξω από τη Γερμανική πρεσβεία. Η απάντησή μου σε αυτό είναι: όχι, γιατί θα μολύνει το περιβάλλον. Επιπλέον, στις διαμαρτυρίες έξω από πρεσβείες είθισται να καίγονται σημαίες.


Σόρι, δεν κατάλαβα ότι αυτό ακριβώς είναι το κύριο θέμα μας, άσε που ζορίζομαι με τη γερμανική πειθαρχία. Οπότε επίσης συμφωνώ στο ΟΧΙ του 2010, για να μη βάλουμε φωτιά στα μπατζάκια μας χωρίς λόγο. Θα συνιστούσα καλύτερα μια πολιτισμένη διαμαρτυρία με δημόσια προβολή γερμανικής πορνοταινίας, γιατί εκτιμούμε το γερμανικό σθένος στις ταινίες του είδους, και με ελληνικούς υποτίτλους για μας τους μη γερμανομαθείς, Η μετάφραση ενώνει τους πολιτισμούς,


----------



## anef (Feb 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το ζήτημα όμως είναι γιατί οι Γερμανοί τα έχουν πάρει τόσο άσχημα μαζί μας. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία και η λογική λένε ότι τα έχουν πάρει γιατί αισθάνονται και πιστεύουν ότι εδώ και δεκαετίες μας τα σκάνε κι εμείς τους κοροϊδεύουμε. Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι είναι έτσι, αλλά ότι έτσι το βλέπουν αυτοί (και πολλοί άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι).



Θα συμφωνήσεις όμως πιστεύω ότι έχει τελικά σημασία αν είναι ή δεν είναι έτσι. Όπως έχει σημασία και αν αυτό που πιστεύουμε εμείς (ότι δηλαδή φταίμε βασικά όλοι γιατί, δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποια ματσακονιά θα 'χουμε κάνει) είναι ή δεν είναι έτσι. Πολύ ωραίες λύσεις (και πολύ καλό υπόστρωμα για ρατσισμούς κάθε είδους): για τους Βόρειους φταίνει οι κακοί Νότιοι που ενώ τους δέχτηκαν στην Ένωση και -καθαρά για την ψυχή της μάνας τους- τόσα χρόνια τους έτρεφαν, αυτοί δεν ήταν καλά παιδιά. Για μας πάλι, φταίμε τελικά όλοι (άρα κανείς, γιατί όταν διαχέεται η ευθύνη τόσο πολύ τελικά το μόνο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όλοι πρέπει να σκύψουμε το κεφάλι - όχι ακριβώς όλοι δηλαδή, γιατί υπάρχουν κάποιοι που κερδίζουν, δεν χάνουν απ' τις κρίσεις: αυτοί που πρέπει μόνο, αυτοί που θα μπορούσαν να αντιδράσουν). 

(Ή αλλιώς, πώς όλοι μαζί, Βόρειοι και Νότιοι, θεωρούμε τον καπιταλισμό φυσικό φαινόμενο :))


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 28, 2010)

Σημασία για τις αντιδράσεις του τύπου και του κόσμου δεν έχει, όχι. Σημασία για την πορεία της οικονομίας μας και της χώρα μας, ναι. Επιλέξαμε να μπούμε στην ΕΕ. Επιλέξαν να μας δεχτούνε. Μάς έκανε καλό; Μάς βοήθησαν οι επιδοτήσεις και η ΕΕ; Μεγάλη κουβέντα. Δεν ξέρω. Μας έχουν κάνει κακό οι Γερμανοί; Κατά καιρούς (βλ. ελαττωματικά υποβρύχια κλπ). Αλλά όπως και να έχει, προσωπικά έχω βαρεθεί να κατηγορούμε κάτι άλλο για τα κακά μας. Ας αρπάξουμε επιτέλους τον ταύρο από τα κέρατα κι ας αναλάβουμε τον έλεγχο της μοίρας μας. Και μαζί και τις ευθύνες μας.

BTW, εσείς πώς θα αισθανόσασταν αν ανακαλύπτατε ότι ο εταίρος σας, σάς δούλευε με ψιλό γαζί τόσο καιρό και τώρα πρέπει εσείς να πληρώσετε τα σπασμένα τα δικά του;

Υ.Γ. Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να ζητάμε και τις αποζημιώσεις από την Τουρκοκρατία;


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2010)

anef said:


> (Ή αλλιώς, πώς όλοι μαζί, Βόρειοι και Νότιοι, θεωρούμε τον καπιταλισμό φυσικό φαινόμενο :))


Δεν είναι; Κάτι σαν το τσουνάμι, ας πούμε; Και να πεις ότι δεν μας προειδοποίησαν; Όχι μόνο 24 ώρες, 24 μήνες μάς λένε: «Προσοχή, επέρχεται κύμα κρίσης του καπιταλισμού!» Και το παρακολουθούν όλοι σαν χάννοι, σαν να μην υπάρχει τίποτα που μπορείς να κάνεις...


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2010)

Η ουσία βρίσκεται στο σημερινό άρθρο του Νίκου Ξυδάκη, στην Καθημερινή:

[...] Η φούσκα του greed capitalism μετασχηματίζει ταχύτατα την ήπειρο και την οιονεί οικονομική-πολιτική ένωση ελεύθερων κρατών, με τέτοια ένταση που καμιά συνθήκη και κανένα σύμφωνο κορυφής δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να δράσει: Η Ευρώπη των λαών, αφού μετασχηματίστηκε σε Ευρώπη των αγορών, τώρα καταλήγει σε Ευρώπη της απόγνωσης και του μίσους. Του μίσους, κυρίως.
[...]
Σαν να ζούμε δυστοπικά μια μεταμοντέρνα Δημοκρατία της Βαϊμάρης. Στη στάχτη του πολέμου, της ανεργίας και της φτώχειας, βλασταίνουν τα άνθη του κακού. Στη στάχτη της ματαίωσης, της νέας φτώχειας, της ανεργίας, της ανομίας, του κυνισμού, θα ξαναβλαστήσουν άνθη του κακού.
[...]
Την ίδια στιγμή, μια σαστισμένη κυβέρνηση σύρεται από περικοπή σε πάγωμα, ολοταχώς προς την πιο βαθιά, μακρά ύφεση, χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο ανάκαμψης, χωρίς στρατηγική. Και κάτι φαιδροί πολιτικάντηδες απειλούν τη Γερμανία με μποϊκοτάζ των προϊόντων της. Ακυβέρνητη χώρα ενώπιον σωρού ερειπίων, σε μια Ευρώπη των ξένων, του μίσους.​
Λέξη προς λέξη, το άρθρο είναι προσεγμένο και, αν είναι προφητικό, αν δεν γίνει κάτι να αλλάξουν οι σημερινές προβλέψεις, είναι και άκρως απαισιόδοξο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2010)

Ωραία τα λέει, από τη δική της σκοπιά, η Μαρία Κατσουνάκη, για τον πολιτισμό. Καταλήγει: «Μιας χώρας που δεν ζει στον παροξυσμό των ερειπίων αλλά στην παραφορά της δημιουργίας». (Αχ, η δημιουργική λογιστική να μας έλειπε...)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Την ίδια στιγμή, μια σαστισμένη κυβέρνηση σύρεται από περικοπή σε πάγωμα, ολοταχώς προς την πιο βαθιά, μακρά ύφεση, χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο ανάκαμψης, χωρίς στρατηγική.



Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που με ανησυχεί. Τα πακέτα "διάσωσης" που έρχονται μπορεί να είναι καλές ενέσεις, αλλά μόνο αυτό. Ή πιστεύουμε ότι μια ζωή θα έρχονται πακέτα deus ex machina;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 28, 2010)

Κι ένα ωραίο άρθρο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2010)

Το άρθρο που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ όντως πολύ καλό. 
Αισθάνομαι ότι βλέπουμε ένα ακόμα επεισόδιο στο σήριαλ "η πτώση της ενωμένης Ευρώπης". 
Στα προηγούμενα είχαμε:
- δημοψηφίσματα συνεχώς, μέχρι να ψηφίσετε αυτό που θέλουμε. 
- εξ ολοκλήρου παράδοση όσων παίρνουν αποφάσεις σε συγκεκριμένο τρόπο σκέψης (βλ. οικονομία), που δεν αντικατοπτρίζει τις απόψεις των λαών που εκπροσωπούν. 
- χώρες γίνονται δεκτές βιαστικά μόνο και μόνο για να τις εκμεταλλευτούν οι υπόλοιπες, με αντάλλαγμα ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, άμα είναι καλά και πειθήνια παιδιά, θα γίνουν ίσες με τις άλλες. 

Και τώρα βλέπουμε να εξανεμίζεται και η όποια αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ των λαών της ΕΕ, να ξεθάβονται στερεότυπα και αντιπαλότητες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Αν είστε περίεργοι και έχετε 10 λεπτά στη διάθεσή σας, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου την ωραία δουλειά που έκανε ο Νότης Τουφεξής με τη συνδρομή του Νίκου για να μεταφράσουν το περίφημο άρθρο του γερμανικού περιοδικού Focus και να μπορέσουμε να αποκτήσουμε κι εμείς μια ιδέα γι' αυτό. Θεωρώ ότι το άρθρο θα είχε πάει άπατο αν δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει ο ξένος πρόσθετος δάκτυλος. Μόνο ένα σημείο βρήκα ενδιαφέρον — και αυτό αποτελεί απομίμηση αγγλικού χιούμορ (στο δεύτερο μέρος του): «Ο πιο γνωστός Έλληνας των ημερών μας λέγεται Otto Rehhagel· ο τρόπος παιχνιδιού της ομάδας του είναι περίπου τόσο ελκυστικός όσο ένα προάστιο της Αθήνας». (ΟΚ, κακιούλες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δόκτορα, διακρίνω μια ηττοπάθεια.


Δεν μπορείς να νικήσεις σε έναν πόλεμο όταν δεν ξέρεις τον εαυτό σου, τον αντίπαλό σου, και δίνεις τις μάχες όπου και όπως θέλει ο άλλος.


SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ξέρεις πώς λειτουργεί ο τύπος.


Ξέρω, μη χολοσκάς...


SBE said:


> ...Να φέρω το παράδειγμα των Ολυμπιακών πάλι.


Άσε, κι από κεί ξέρω...


----------



## anef (Mar 1, 2010)

Για το άρθρο του N. Ξυδάκη: πάντα τον διαβάζω με ευχαρίστηση, εδώ όμως αν τον είχα απέναντί μου θα τον ρωτούσα: πότε η ΕΟΚ ή μετά η ΕΕ ήταν «Ευρώπη των λαών»; Και πώς θα μπορούσε να ήταν όταν κανένας λαός δεν πάλεψε γι' αυτό; Μπορεί να υπήρξε -και να υπάρχει- σαν ευχή στο μυαλό κάποιων καλοπροαίρετων ανθρώπων ή να 'ταν το χρύσωμα στο χάπι των σκληρών πολιτικών της ΕΕ, αλλά υπήρξε πράγματι ποτέ; 

Για το άρθρο του Γ. Πήττα που παραθέτει ο Αμβρόσιος: όλη η επιχειρηματολογία του βασίζεται στην εσφαλμένη κτγμ άποψη ότι οι Γερμανοί εν προκειμένω μόνο μας δίνουν και δεν παίρνουν τίποτε πίσω. Οικονομολόγος δεν είμαι, αλλά απ' όσα διαβάζω για κάθε ευρώ που δίνουν παίρνουν πίσω πολλαπλάσια, αφού οι αγορές μας είναι ανοιχτές κι αυτοί εξάγουν ενώ εμείς εισάγουμε. Και το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις μικρές χώρες. Κουτόφραγκοι δεν υπάρχουν. 

Για το άρθρο του Φόκους έτσι όπως το είδα μεταφρασμένο στο σάιτ του sarant: είναι γεμάτο στερεότυπα και κλισέ απ' αυτά που φυσικά θα συναντούσε κανείς και σε ελληνικές εφημερίδες και περιοδικά αντίστοιχα για άλλους λαούς. Απλώς στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία λειτουργούν διαφορετικά και έχουν άλλη βαρύτητα. Και θέλω να διαμαρτυρηθώ έντονα για όσα λέει για τα ελληνικά κρασιά που τα τελευταία χρόνια παίρνουν πολλά βραβεία διεθνώς! Αλλά όχι, δεν είναι και για να καις ομοίωμα της Μέρκελ :)


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 1, 2010)

anef said:


> Για το άρθρο του Γ. Πήττα που παραθέτει ο Αμβρόσιος: όλη η επιχειρηματολογία του βασίζεται στην εσφαλμένη κτγμ άποψη ότι οι Γερμανοί εν προκειμένω μόνο μας δίνουν και δεν παίρνουν τίποτε πίσω.



Ωραίο παραμύθι. Έχει και λεοπάρδαλη :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2010)

Κόντρα στον αντιευρωπαϊσμό, αλλά και κόντρα στα ελληνικά mea culpa, εμένα με εκφράζει το παρακάτω άρθρο:

Έτσι … χωρίς αρίθμηση
Δημήτρης Χατζησωκράτης, Κυριακάτικη Αυγή, 14/02/2010

Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία πως η χώρα μας βρίσκεται στη δίνη μιας κρίσης οικονομικής τέτοιας που δεν έχει γνωρίσει από την μεταπολίτευση. Σε μια Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση(Ε.Ε.), που έχει κλυδωνισθεί από την παγκόσμια κρίση, που οι ασθενέστερες χώρες του Νότου δεν μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν την πορεία των πρώτων βημάτων ανάκαμψής της και που επιπλέον απειλούνται, αρχής γενομένης από την Ελλάδα, από τις επιθέσεις των πιο άγριων κερδοσκοπικών κεφαλαίων.

Οι νεοφιλελεύθερες πολιτικές, που τα τελευταία χρόνια εφαρμόζονταν και οδήγησαν στην κρίση και οι οποίες, μετά το πρώτο ξάφνιασμα και την κορύφωσή της, υποχώρησαν για να δώσουν τη θέση τους σε παρεμβατικές πολιτικές των κρατών και μέτρα διάσωσης τραπεζών και επιχειρήσεων, έχουν επανέλθει ακάθεκτες για να οδηγήσουν ξανά στην «ανάκαμψη».

Όμως ευρύτατα κοινωνικά στρώματα και τα εκατομμύρια των ανέργων και των αποκλεισμένων δεν μπορούν να αποδεχθούν τέτοιες δοκιμασμένες και ουσιαστικά ατελέσφορες κοινωνικά επιλογές. Αυξάνεται η δυσπιστία, η δυσαρέσκεια και η εναντίωση στην Ε.Ε.. Όχι απλά ενάντια στις πολιτικές που ακολουθούνταν ή/και στις πολιτικές οικογένειες και κυβερνήσεις που συνολικά τις προωθούν, αλλά και ενάντια στο ίδιο το οικοδόμημα της Ε.Ε.

Θα ήταν σημαντικό λάθος να μην αναγνωρισθεί ότι ένας έντονος ευρωσκεπτικισμός, αναπτύσσεται, χωρίς εναλλακτικές λύσεις και αντιπροτάσεις, σε όλους τους λαούς της Ε.Ε.

(...)

Επί της ουσίας τώρα. Η «απελευθέρωση της ευρωπαϊκής κοινωνίας από τις εντολές του Συμφώνου Σταθερότητας» μπορεί να είναι βήμα στο κενό αν δεν υπάρχει από την πλευρά των δυνάμεων της αριστεράς η αντιπρόταση, εντός φυσικά του πλαισίου της Ε.Ε.

Όταν επικυρώνονταν η Συνθήκη του Μάαστριχτ, ο ΣΥΝ ψηφίζοντας υπέρ, αναδείκνυε την απόλυτη αναγκαιότητα της προώθησης της πολιτικής ενοποίησης της Ε.Ε. καθώς και της συμπλήρωσης του ΣΣΑ και με άλλα κριτήρια.

Στο Διαρκές Προγραμματικό Συνέδριο του ΣΥΝ, πριν ένα χρόνο, στο κείμενο της μειοψηφίας, που κατατέθηκε από την Ανανεωτική Πτέρυγα, πέραν της πολιτικής ενοποίησης και της ανάγκης της Ε.Ε. για κοινοτικό προϋπολογισμό πενταπλάσιο του ανεπαρκέστατου 1%, για απόκτηση Συνταγματικής Συνθήκης, ζητούσαμε: «αντικατάσταση του δημοσιονομικού «κορσέ» του ΣΣΑ με ένα Σύμφωνο το οποίο θα συνυπολογίζει, όχι μόνο τον πληθωρισμό, τα ελλείμματα και το χρέος, αλλά και την απασχόληση, την κοινωνική συνοχή και την ανάπτυξη. Πρώτο βήμα η εξαίρεση των επενδύσεων από τον υπολογισμό του δημοσιονομικού ελλείμματος.»

Σε κείμενό της η Ελίζα Παπαδάκη στα ΝΕΑ(10/02/10) μας θύμισε ότι ο Ιταλός Τομάσο Πάντοα-Σκιόπα, μέλος του πρώτου προεδρείου της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας υπογράμμιζε ότι μόνο προσωρινά μπορεί η Κεντρική Τράπεζα να διαμορφώνει τη νομισματική πολιτική για τη ζώνη του ευρώ, χωρίς να υφίσταται ενιαίος προϋπολογισμός και δημοσιονομική πολιτική. Ένας βασικός λόγος ήταν ότι σε περίπτωση κρίσης, είτε περιορισμένης σε κάποια περιοχή, αυτό που είχε ονομαστεί «ασύμμετρο σοκ», είτε και πολύ ευρύτερης, σαν αυτή που αντιμετωπίζουμε σήμερα, το νομισματικό εργαλείο χωρίς το δημοσιονομικό δεν αποδίδει, καθώς επίσης και ο Ζαν Κλοντ Τρισέ, για να αιτιολογήσει την εμμονή του στην απαρέγκλιτη εφαρμογή του ΣΣΑ, έχει υποστηρίξει ότι το ΣΣΑ υποκαθιστά τον ομοσπονδιακό προϋπολογισμό και τη δημοσιονομική πολιτική που δεν διαθέτει η ζώνη του ευρώ.

Τώρα πλέον ευρύτερες δυνάμεις πέραν της Αριστεράς αντιλαμβάνονται ότι το ΣΣΑ δεν μπορεί να δίνει απάντηση στις ανάγκες ισόρροπης λειτουργίας της ευρωπαϊκής οικονομίας.

Αν πραγματικά διεκδικούμε –και η ανανεωτική αριστερά διεκδικεί- να αναζητήσουμε μια αριστερή πολιτική για την Ευρώπη στηριγμένη και σε μια κινηματική διάσταση είναι προφανές ότι η στόχευση δεν μπορεί να είναι ούτε ο …μπαμπούλας του Μάαστριχτ ούτε η δημοψηφισματική απομάκρυνση του ΣΣΑ.

Το βάρος πρέπει να είναι στην πρόταση. Φεύγει το ΣΣΑ. Καλώς. Τι δομικές αλλαγές προτείνουμε για την Ε.Ε.; Η «μή πρόταση», για να συσπειρώνονται δυνάμεις από ποικίλες προελεύσεις, ή ακόμη και η γενική πρόταση για «επαναθεμελίωση μιας νέας ευρωπαϊκής προοπτικής σε εντελώς καινούργιες προοδευτικές και σοσιαλιστικές βάσεις» μπορούν πραγματικά να διαμορφώσουν προγραμματική πρόταση που μπορεί να συσπειρώσει και κινήσει τις σημερινές δυνάμεις κοινωνικού μετασχηματισμού στην Ελλάδα και στην Ε.Ε.;»

Η ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ, προφανώς σε μια μορφή ομοσπονδίας, σήμερα πλέον δεν αποτελεί απλώς μια εμμονή των αριστερών που πίστευαν και πιστεύουν στην αναγκαιότητα και στο μέλλον της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης. Η πολιτική ενοποίηση, με μια νέα Συνταγματική Συνθήκη, σημαίνει προφανώς ότι το ενιαίο νόμισμα δεν θα παραμένει απροστάτευτο, ούτε και οι χώρες μέλη απροστάτευτες αλλά ούτε και ασύδοτες. Σημαίνει ότι το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο θα έχει ουσιαστική ισχύ, η ΕΚΤ θα υπόκειται σε πολιτικό έλεγχο από την «ευρωπαϊκή Κυβέρνηση», ότι θα υπάρχει κοινοτική στήριξη και ότι για τις χώρες θα υπάρχει ο «δανειστής της ύστατης στιγμής», ότι τα ευρωπαϊκά Ομόλογα θα αποτελούν αυτονόητη τραπεζική λειτουργία ρουτίνας, σημαίνει ότι ο προϋπολογισμός θα είναι πολλαπλάσιος, κλπ κλπ…


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2010)

anef said:


> Για το άρθρο του N. Ξυδάκη: πάντα τον διαβάζω με ευχαρίστηση, εδώ όμως αν τον είχα απέναντί μου θα τον ρωτούσα: πότε η ΕΟΚ ή μετά η ΕΕ ήταν «Ευρώπη των λαών»; Και πώς θα μπορούσε να ήταν όταν κανένας λαός δεν πάλεψε γι' αυτό; Μπορεί να υπήρξε -και να υπάρχει- σαν ευχή στο μυαλό κάποιων καλοπροαίρετων ανθρώπων ή να 'ταν το χρύσωμα στο χάπι των σκληρών πολιτικών της ΕΕ, αλλά υπήρξε πράγματι ποτέ;



Δεν υπήρξε αλλά ήταν πάντα στόχος, όχι μόνο για κάποιους ρομαντικούς. Και σα στόχος καλά τα πήγαινε μέχρι κάποια εποχή.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 1, 2010)

Φυσικά και η Γερμανία παίρνει πολλά πράγματα πίσω από την Ελλάδα (αυτό άλλωστε είναι και το νόημα της ΕΕ), αλλά αυτό εμένα δεν με απασχόλησε και δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν αυτό που απασχόλησε και τον Πήττα. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι _εμείς τι θα κάνουμε_. Το τι θα κάνουν ή τι θα προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν οι Γερμανοί ή οι κάθε κερδοσκόποι είναι δικό τους ζήτημα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μεταθέτουμε συνεχώς τα προβλήματά μας αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

O Ξυδάκης γράφει «Η Ευρώπη των λαών, αφού μετασχηματίστηκε σε Ευρώπη των αγορών, τώρα καταλήγει σε Ευρώπη της απόγνωσης και του μίσους», αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είχε αντίρρηση να βάλει την «Ευρώπη των λαών» μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, αφού πάντα περισσότερο σύνθημα υπήρξε παρά ουσία. Ωστόσο, όπως λέει και η SBE, αυτόν το στόχο πρέπει να τον ξαναθυμηθούμε και για αυτόν το στόχο, τον ρομαντικό, τον ουτοπικό ακόμα, να δουλέψουμε πάλι, γιατί δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα άλλο. Πιστεύει κανείς ότι η απομόνωση θα ήταν λύση; Και πόσα χρόνια ακόμα θα είναι δυνατό να λειτουργήσει ο καπιταλισμός της απληστίας χωρίς να αρχίσει η πλήρης διάλυση των όποιων επιτευγμάτων; Καλύτερα, πάντως, ακόμα και να προσποιούμαστε ότι δουλεύουμε για την ουτοπία, παρά να τρώμε τα σωθικά μας. Οι πολιτικοί, οι δημοσιογραφούντες και οι δημοσιολογούντες ας σκεφτούν ότι μόνο με αυτόν το στόχο μπορούμε να λειτουργήσουμε και ας σταματήσουν να ταΐζουν, μπουκίτσα μπουκίτσα, τα διάφορα φιδάκια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

Ο Ξυδάκης εννοεί Ευρώπη των εθνών και έχει δίκιο, και από την καθαρά τυπική άποψη ότι τότε ίσχυε νομική ισοτιμία για κάθε μέλος-κράτος. Αθόρυβα βρεθήκαμε στο κριτήριο πληθυσμός-έκταση! 
Η Αριστερά ζητούσε δημοψήφισμα, αλλά η τότε ελληνική κυβέρνηση το ενέκρινε, θεωρώντας ότι εκφράζει την πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού στο θέμα.
Γράφει "ο Ελληνας ξαναβρίσκει την καχυποψία του για τον πρώην ναζί, τον βαφτίζει εσαεί ναζί". Μμμ ναζί όχι, αλλά θα ήθελα μια εξήγηση. γιατί κάτι πάει στραβά μ'αυτούς. Πρώτος-Γερμανία, Δεύτερος-Γερμανία, μα και τρίτος πόλεμος (γιουγκοσλαβικός), με την πραξικοπηματική αναγνώριση του 1991 αψηφώντας την κοινή ευρωπαϊκή απόφαση- Γερμανία!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που όλοι ξεχνούν την Ιταλία για τον Β' Παγκόσμιο. Είναι σαν να της έχει δοθεί άφεση αμαρτιών. Και τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Ούτε στον Α' Παγκόσμιο, ούτε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο, ούτε πουθενά αλλού. Ας μην απλοποιούμε.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 2, 2010)

Είμαι πολύ περίεργη να δω απόψε τη συνέντευξη που έδωσαν οι Γερμανοί για όλο αυτό στον Παύλο Τσίμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που όλοι ξεχνούν την Ιταλία για τον Β' Παγκόσμιο. Είναι σαν να της έχει δοθεί άφεση αμαρτιών. Και τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Ούτε στον Α' Παγκόσμιο, ούτε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο, ούτε πουθενά αλλού. Ας μην απλοποιούμε.



Οι Ιταλοί ήταν καπάτσοι και δε χρεώθηκαν μακροπρόθεσμα τίποτα, απλά πράγματα 
Το να κατηγορείς τους Γερμανούς για όλα είναι αναμενόμενο, γιατί το βλέπουμε από τη σκοπιά του νικητή. Αν είχαν κερδίσει οι Γερμανοί θα γκρινιάζαμε τώρα για την εριστικότητα και πολεμοχαρία των Άγγλων. 

Η Ευρώπη των Εθνών από την άλλη ήταν όντως κάποτε πραγματικότητα. Όχι πως δούλευε πολύ αποτελεσματικά, αλλά τουλάχιστον υπήρχε στα λόγια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2010)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι παρατηρώ δύο ειδών γνώμες στα ΜΜΕ και υποθέτω και στον κόσμο. 
Από τη μια τους μάγκες, αυτούς που θέλουν να κάνουν ό,τι λέει ο τίτλος του νήματος γιατί τους έπιασε το πατριωτικό τους και φέρτε τους Γερμανούς να τους δείξουνε πώς σκίζουνε τη γάτα. 
Κι από την άλλοι οι μεμψίμοιροι, αυτοί που δεν έχουν ξεφύγει από τη νοοτροπία της Ψωροκώσταινας, που δηλώνουν ότι καλά μας τα λένε οι ξένοι, έτσι και χειρότερα είμαστε, μαστιγώστε μας, βαράτε μας να γίνουμε άνθρωποι κλπκλπ. 

Για την πρώτη ομάδα δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, είναι γνωστό φαινόμενο, το έχουμε αναλύσει.
Για τη δεύτερη ομάδα, δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πει κανείς τίποτα. 

Και οι δύο πάντως πάσχουν από την ίδια αρρώστια: δεν βλέπουν παραπέρα.
Οι μεν έχουν την ιδεατή Ελλάδα για μέτρο σύγκρισης κι οι δε την ιδεατή Δύση. 
Άσπρο- μαύρο, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι όλα γκρίζα. 
Κι η ΕΕ εικόνα και ομοίωση των μελών της.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> Κι από την άλλοι οι μεμψίμοιροι, αυτοί που δεν έχουν ξεφύγει από τη νοοτροπία της Ψωροκώσταινας, που δηλώνουν ότι καλά μας τα λένε οι ξένοι, έτσι και χειρότερα είμαστε, μαστιγώστε μας, βαράτε μας να γίνουμε άνθρωποι κλπκλπ.



Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά καμία μεμψιμοιρία και καμία Ψωροκώσταινα, αλλά μια δικαιολογημένη αγανάκτηση με τα τεκταινόμενα και μια κάποια αηδία με τις μπανάνες, τον Γκας Πορτοκάλος και το "μην πατάτε τη θυμέλη". Την συγκεκριμένη αγανάκτηση εγώ την ερμηνεύω ως κάλεσμα για να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας και τον έλεγχο του πεπρωμένου μας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2010)

Γιατί μιλάμε για διαφορετικό θέμα. 
Εσύ ταυτίζεις το δεύτερο στρατόπεδο με την αντίδραση στο πρώτο στρατόπεδο, ενώ εγώ μιλάω για δύο στρατόπεδα, ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> Για την πρώτη ομάδα δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, είναι γνωστό φαινόμενο, το έχουμε αναλύσει.
> Για τη δεύτερη ομάδα, δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πει κανείς τίποτα.


Η δεύτερη δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να τα πει με δικά της λόγια, είναι σχολή μετάφρασης. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2010)

Δείτε κάτι που μου έστειλαν σήμερα: 

Focus: τεστ ηλιθιότητας
25/02/2010
του Νίκου Φωτάκη

Ξέρεις ότι είσαι ηλίθιος όταν:

• Αντιμετωπίζεις ένα δημοσίευμα ενός ξένου περιοδικού για την πατρίδα σου σαν να πρόκειται για επίσημη θέση της χώρας στην οποία εκδίδεται αυτό το περιοδικό.

• Είσαι θεσμικός παράγων και κάνεις διάβημα στον πρεσβευτή ξένης χώρας να πάρει θέση για δημοσίευμα περιοδικού της χώρας του, επιδεικνύοντας παροιμιώδη περιφρόνηση για έννοιες όπως «ελευθερία του τύπου».

• Πιστεύεις ότι κάθε δημοσίευμα είναι κατευθυνόμενο από σκοτεινά κέντρα. (Αλλά κάπως έτσι εξηγείται το ότι κίτρινες ιστοσελίδες έχει γίνει εξουσία σ’ αυτήν την χώρα).


• Προσβάλλεσαι από το προϊόν της δουλειάς ενός κακόγουστου γραφίστα, αντιμετωπίζοντας μια άγαρμπη φωτοσοπιά* σαν κάτι περισσότερο από αυτό που είναι (δηλαδή «μια άγαρμπη φωτοσοπιά»).

• Κατακλύζεις με τηλεφωνήματα και email διαμαρτυρίας ζητώντας τα ρέστα από την ελληνική έκδοση ενός περιοδικού η ξένη έκδοση του οποίου φιλοξένησε μια κακόγουστη φωτοσοπιά για την χώρα σου.

• Απαντάς σε μια κακόγουστη φωτοσοπιά με ένα κύμα από ακόμη πιο κακόγουστες φωτοσοπιές, κατακλύζοντας τα ΜΜΕ της χώρας σου με σβάστικες.

• Είσαι κυβερνητικός αξιωματούχος και μπαίνεις στον κόπο να απαντήσεις στα δημοσιεύματα εντύπων ξένης χώρας με το θηριώδες επιχείρημα «ναι, αλλά και η δική σας χώρα κατέστρεψε την χώρα μας επί Κατοχής».

• Είσαι δήμαρχος και μπαίνεις στον κόπο να απαντήσεις στα δημοσιεύματα εντύπων ξένης χώρας με το θηριώδες επιχείρημα «ναι, αλλά μας χρωστάτε πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις».

• Γενικά, θεωρείς ότι το επιχείρημα «ναι, αλλά μας χρωστάτε πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις» είναι αποστομωτική απάντηση στο ερώτημα «γιατί δεν κάνετε κάτι για το έλλειμμα της χώρας σας».

• Θεωρείς ότι το επιχείρημα «ναι, αλλά εσείς κάνατε το Ολοκαύτωμα» είναι ακόμη πιο αποστομωτική απάντηση στο ερώτημα «γιατί δεν κάνετε κάτι για το έλλειμμα της χώρας σας».

• Πιστεύεις στ’ αλήθεια πως, αν μας είχαν αποδοθεί οι αποζημιώσεις που ζητάμε μετά τον Β’ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, θα είχαμε αξιοποιήσει το ποσό για να δημιουργήσουμε πλούτο και υποδομές – όπως αξιοποιήσαμε υποδειγματικά τον πακτωλό χρημάτων που ήρθε υπό μορφή επιδοτήσεων στα δημόσια ταμεία.

• Πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς στ’ αλήθεια να κερδίσεις χρόνο, αλλάζοντας το θέμα από την παρούσα και πραγματική κατάσταση της οικονομίας της χώρας σου σε οτιδήποτε άσχετο.

• Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αυτήν την συμπεριφορά το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να επιβεβαιώνεις το δημοσίευμα που τόσο σε εξόργισε. (Συγγνώμη, αλλά σου αξίζουν χειρότερα από όσα ζεις).

*Φωτοσοπιά" – επεξεργασία φωτογραφίας με το δημοφιλέστατο πρόγραμμα Photoshop. H πρακτική έχει αποκτήσει διαστάσεις επιδημίας στα χέρια αγράμματων κακόγουστων γραφιστών, εξ ου και η έκφραση «από τότε που ανακαλύφθηκε το photoshop, χάθηκε το φιλότιμο».

Πηγή (http://www.protagon.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=70&...CF%82)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 4, 2010)

Εντωμεταξύ, το Γερμανικό περιοδικό “Focus” συνεχίζει την προκλητική του στάση, ξεσπαθώνοντας κατά των Ελλήνων και της νοοτροπίας τους και μη ανακαλώντας τίποτε από όσα έγραψε. «Μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει τους Έλληνες;» διερωτάται ο συντάκτης του περιοδικού, την ώρα που συνεχίζονται οι έντονες αντιδράσεις για το εξώφυλλό του με την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου με το κωλοδάχτυλο. Και συνεχίζει: «Οι Έλληνες δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ποτέ και πουθενά προβλήματα ενσωμάτωσης. Παντού νοιώθουν σαν στο σπίτι τους. Το συμπαθητικό αυτό μικρό έθνος μοιάζει να μην έχει έγνοιες και να χορεύει πάντα σαν τον Αλέξη Ζορμπά. Οι Έλληνες αισθάνονται σαν πατέρες των υπολοίπων ευρωπαϊκών κρατών και δεν θα είχαν καμία δυσκολία να ζήσουν και χωρίς κυβέρνηση. Γιατί να αλλάξει κάποιος, που είναι ήδη τέλειος;».

Τέλος, απαντώντας σε όσους περιμένουν αποτελέσματα από τα οικονομικά μέτρα στην Ελλάδα, αναφέρει: «οι ρίζες της διαφορετικότητας των Ελλήνων είναι βαθιές και δεν θα πρέπει να αναμένεται κάτι περισσότερο από μία επιδερμική αλλαγή».
Φήμες
Μου φαίνεται κι εμείς πια, όλο παινέματα θέλουμε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 4, 2010)

Μάθημα πώς να (μην) υπερασπίζεστε την Ελλάδα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

Καλά, κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος πήγε να συζητήσει με τον άνθρωπο που παίρνει συνέντευξη από το βίντεο;


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωραία τα λέει, από τη δική της σκοπιά, η Μαρία Κατσουνάκη, για τον πολιτισμό. Καταλήγει: «Μιας χώρας που δεν ζει στον παροξυσμό των ερειπίων αλλά στην παραφορά της δημιουργίας». (Αχ, η δημιουργική λογιστική να μας έλειπε...)



Όντως, καλά τα λέει, αλλά στο τέλος μας τα χάλασε: γιατί να θέλουμε να δώσουμε την εικόνα μιας χώρας που ζει στην παραφορά της δημιουργίας, όταν η χώρα μας δεν ζει στην παραφορά της δημιουργίας; Και γενικότερα: με την παγκόσμια κρίση, στο κάτω-κάτω η Ελλάδα δεν είναι η μόνη χώρα που δεν ζει στην παραφορά της δημιουργίας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Θα το ξαναπώ, αδίκως: Καλα ρε παιδοα, τους βλέπει κόσμος αυτους; Κι αν τους βλέπει, τους αντέχει πανω από δύο λεπτά;
(για το βίντεο του Τσιου μιλάω)


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Και με κανουν να ψάχνω να βρω για ποιό BBC μιλάνε


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Κάτι που διάβασα προ ημερών, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το μεταφέρω σωστά: «Αν είσαι όλος αυτιά, πρέπει να σε δει ωριλά. Αν είσαι όλος Αυτιάς, πρέπει να σε δει άλλος γιατρός».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 4, 2010)

Αφθονία ιδεών..

"Sell your islands, you bankrupt Greeks - and the Acropolis too!" says the headline in the Bild newspaper. (BBC)

It sounds like the sort of daydream induced by too much ouzo, but the idea comes from two senior politicians in Europe's biggest economy. 

Mr Schlarmann is a senior member of Mrs Merkel's Christian Democrats and Mr Schaeffler is an MP for the Free Democrats - the junior partner in the centre-right coalition. 

Both confirmed to the BBC that they wanted to start a debate about what Greece could do to help itself and bolster the battered euro. 

Those who face insolvency, Mr Schlarmann said, must sell everything they have to pay their creditors. 
Είναι να μη βρεθεί αυτός στριμωγμένος, γιατί θα βγάλει στο σφυρί και τη μάνα του.


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 4, 2010)

Α, ναι, η Bild... τώρα βρίσκονται σε επίπεδο Espresso. Μπορούμε να κοιμόμαστε ήσυχοι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Προφανώς δεν γνωρίζουν ότι εδώ και χρόνια έχουμε βγάλει στο σφυρί νησιά και ακόμα δεν έχουν πουληθεί. 
Οι Γερμανοί ορέγονται νησιά, επομένως. 

Ο κύριος Σλάρμαν όμως παραείναι της προτεσταντικής ηθικής. Έχει ξεχάσει ότι οι χρεοκοπημένοι με τη χρεοκοπία ξεφορτώνονται τους πιστωτές τους.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2010)

{γκρίζο} Φωτοσοπιά ή φοτοσοπιά; {γελάκι}


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2010)

Costas said:


> {γκρίζο} Φωτοσοπιά ή φοτοσοπιά; {γελάκι}


Φωτοσοπιά (αντιδάνειο).


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Δεν χρειάζεται να δίνουμε τόσο πολύ σημασία στον κάθε ένα που βγαίνει και λέει μια ανοησία. Δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα άτομα εκπροσωπούν όλο τον γερμανικό λαό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται να δίνουμε τόσο πολύ σημασία στον κάθε ένα που βγαίνει και λέει μια ανοησία. Δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα άτομα εκπροσωπούν όλο τον γερμανικό λαό.


Έχει ενδιαφέρον να βλέπεις τι σκέφτονται και λένε κάποιοι εκπρόσωποι του Γερμανικού λαού (βουλευτής ήταν αυτός που το είπε, άρα καποιους εκφράζει). Αν μη τι άλλο βλέπουμε ότι ασόβαροι βουλευτές υπαρχουν παντού. Ακόμα και στη σοβαρή Γερμανία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2010)

Μια σταλιά μπαγιάτικο (της Παρασκευής), αλλά να και μια παρουσίαση του θέματος και από την ελληνική οπτική στους NY Times:

Between Germany and Greece, a Chorus of Sturm, Drang and Pathos


----------



## Elsa (Mar 10, 2010)

Κάποιος μας αγαπάει, έστω και με σκληράδα!

Από τα ΝΕΑ:
ΜΑΡΚ ΜΑΖΑΟΥΕΡ 
*«Η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται σεβασμό και σκληρή αγάπη» *
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: Τετάρτη 10 Μαρτίου 2010
«Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ χρειάζεται σεβασμό καθώς και σκληρή αγάπη». Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου που δημοσιεύει ο διακεκριμένος Βρετανός ιστορικός Μαρκ Μαζάουερ στους «Financial Τimes». Στη σύγχρονη ελληνική Ιστορία, επισημαίνει ο Μαζάουερ, η σταθερά δεν είναι η αφερεγγυότητα της Ελλάδας, όπως διατυμπανίζουν κάποιοι, αλλά «ο απίστευτος βαθμός έξωθεν παρεμβάσεων στα εσωτερικά της ζητήματα». 
«Η συμπάθεια για τους Έλληνες είναι σήμερα είδος εν ανεπαρκεία», αναγνωρίζει ο Βρετανός ιστορικός. «Οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι τους όμως πρέπει να σκεφτούν μια καλύτερη αντίδραση και για να το κάνουν αυτό, πρέπει να αναζητήσουν τις βαθύτερες ρίζες της δύσκολης θέσης στην οποία βρίσκεται σήμερα η Ελλάδα». Ο Μαζάουερ απορρίπτει τον «ευρέως διαλαλούμενο» ισχυρισμό πως η Ελλάδα είναι «κατά συρροή αφερέγγυα». Η μοναδική φορά που η χώρα χρεοκόπησε στη διάρκεια του 20ού αιώνα, υπενθυμίζει, ήταν το 1931-1932, «μια περίοδο κατά την οποία προφανώς δεν ήταν η μόνη που αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα». Άλλη είναι η «πραγματική σταθερά» στη σύγχρονη ελληνική Ιστορία, επισημαίνει. Και κάνοντας μια σύντομη ιστορική ανασκόπηση, από την εποχή που «επιβλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα ο πρώτος βασιλιάς της (ένας Βαυαρός)», καταδεικνύει πως «το άγγιγμα αυτού που οι Έλληνες αποκαλούν “ξένος δάχτυλος” ήταν αισθητό μέχρι και τη δικτατορία του 1967. Ένας τρόπος να κατανοήσει κανείς την εδραίωση της δημοκρατίας έπειτα από την κατάρρευση αυτού του καθεστώτος το 1974 είναι σαν μια προσπάθεια αποκατάστασης της αυτονομίας σε μια χώρα που είχε γνωρίσει μέχρι τότε ελάχιστη αυτονομία».

Η συνέχεια του άρθρου των ΝΕΩΝ εδώ, το ίδιο άρθρο στους Financial Τimes εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Κάποιος μας αγαπάει, έστω και με σκληράδα!
> 
> Από τα ΝΕΑ:
> ΜΑΡΚ ΜΑΖΑΟΥΕΡ
> *«Η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται σεβασμό και σκληρή αγάπη» *



Αυτή η «σκληρή» αγάπη (tough love) δεν σας κάθεται στο στομάχι; Δεν σας θυμίζει λίγο S&M; Δεν θα ήταν προτιμότερο κάτι σαν «αυστηρή αγάπη» ή «αγάπη με απαιτήσεις»;Ή ίσως «αγάπη και σταράτα λόγια»;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτή η «σκληρή» αγάπη (tough love) δεν σας κάθεται στο στομάχι; Δεν σας θυμίζει λίγο S&M; Δεν θα ήταν προτιμότερο κάτι σαν «αυστηρή αγάπη» ή «αγάπη με απαιτήσεις»;Ή ίσως «αγάπη και σταράτα λόγια»;



Μα, εντελώς, σου λέω!
Αλλά ίσως είμαστε και λίγο μαζόχες... κρίνοντας από τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2010)

_The touch of what Greeks call the "foreign finger" was felt right up to the dictatorship of 1967._

Τώρα που θα διαβάσουν αυτό μπορεί να καταλάβουν και τις αντιδράσεις μας προς τον «υψωμένο μεσαίο» της Αφροδίτης. Καλημέρα σας.

tough love = αγάπη που παιδεύει (κατά το «όποιος αγαπά παιδεύει»)


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Ήθελα μόνο να γράψω ότι μπορείτε στο μπλογκ του Γιάννη Χάρη να διαβάσετε ανοιχτή (ορθάνοιχτη, μπάζει γενικώς) επιστολή της Εταιρείας Συγγραφέων προς το περιοδικό Focus, αλλά στο τέλος έπεσα σε υποσημείωση όπου γράφει «Βλ. συζήτηση και αναδημοσιευμένα διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα σχετικά άρθρα στο φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας» (και... λικνίζει τους αναγνώστες του προς αυτό εδώ το νήμα). Πέρα-δώθε θα τον τρέχουμε τον κόσμο, φοβάμαι.


----------



## anef (Mar 13, 2010)

Το κείμενο της Εταιρίας Συγγραφέων όντως μπάζει σε πολλά σημεία (π.χ. εκεί με το DNA των κεντροευρωπαίων), ωστόσο υπάρχουν κάποιοι αναλυτές που εντάσσουν τα δημοσιεύματα τύπου Focus σε μια συνολικότερη τάση ανόδου του γερμανικού εθνικισμού. Π.χ. εδώ ένα άρθρο του Νίκου Κοτζιά από την Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Σχετικά με τον τίτλο του θέματος: Μάλλον δεν είναι καλή ιδέα...



> *Διστάζουν οι Γερμανοί να επισκεφθούν την Ελλάδα
> 
> Μείωση της τάσης των γερμανών τουριστών να επισκεφθούν την Ελλάδα καταγράφουν εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες ορισμένες γερμανικές αεροπορικές και τουριστικές εταιρείες, όπως προκύπτει από δηλώσεις στελεχών τους.
> 
> ...




http://www.axiaplus.gr/Default.aspx?id=183141&nt=108&lang=1


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Σχετικά με τον τίτλο του θέματος: Μάλλον δεν είναι καλή ιδέα...


Ο τίτλος είναι tongue in cheek...


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2010)

#74: Η έλευση Γερμανών τουριστών παρουσιάζει μεγάλη μείωση εδώ και 3 τουλάχιστον χρόνια· δεν είναι φετινό φαινόμενο. Αλλά κι εγώ, αν ήμουν Γερμανός, από τα φετινά γεγονότα θα επηρεαζόμουν αρνητικά:

αν μεν δεν ήμουν "ανθέλληνας" και θεωρούσα τα σχόλια των Γερμανών ρατσιστικά, θα φοβόμουν μήπως, χωρίς να φταίω, εισπράξω παρά ταύτα κι εγώ την εχθρότητα/ψυχρότητα των Ελλήνων.

αν πάλι ήμουν "ανθέλληνας", δε θα είχα καμιά όρεξη να πάω να ταΐσω με τα ευρώ μου αυτούς τους Betrueger Europas, που θα μου σήκωναν το μεσαίο δάχτυλο μόλις γύριζα την πλάτη μου.

Τελικά, θα ερχόμουν φέτος στην Ελλάδα μόνο αν ήμουν πολιτικά αδιάφορος ή αδαής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2010)

Kαθώς, κατά πώς φαίνεται, το IMF/ΔΝΤ θα μπαίνει ολοένα πιο μέσα στη ζωή μας, μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια (για να μπορείτε να λέτε ότι το διαβάσατε πρώτοι στη Λεξιλογία).

Ότι ο τωρινός επικεφαλής του IMF είναι ο ο Γάλλος σοσιαλιστής κλπ Ντομινίκ Στρος-Καν (ή DSK) κάπου θα το έχετε διαβάσει. Ότι ο προηγούμενος ήταν ο Ισπανός συντηρητικός οικονομολόγος Ροντρίγκο ντε Ράτο, μάλλον δεν το ξέρει κανείς πλην των πολύ πολύ ειδικών. Ότι ο προηγούμενος πριν από αυτόν ήταν ο Γερμανός Χορστ Κέλερ, το ξέρατε;

Ναι, ο ίδιος Χορστ Κέλερ, που είναι σήμερα πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, για δεύτερη θητεία. Οπότε, γιατί να μην έχουν απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη οι Γερμανοί στο ΔΝΤ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, ο ίδιος Χορστ Κέλερ, που είναι σήμερα πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, για δεύτερη θητεία. Οπότε, γιατί να μην έχουν απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη οι Γερμανοί στο ΔΝΤ;


Τον γλωσσοφάγαμε τον άνθρωπο....

Αιφνίδια παραίτηση του προέδρου της Γερμανίας


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2010)

Ποιον άνθρωπο; Αντιγράφω αποκεί: 
Ο Χ. Κέλερ, ο οποίος εξελέγη για δεύτερη θητεία πέρυσι, είχε δηλώσει ότι μια χώρα όπως η Γερμανία που βασίζεται στις εξαγωγές πρέπει να γνωρίζει *ότι οι στρατιωτικές επεμβάσεις είναι απαραίτητες για τη στήριξη των γερμανικών συμφερόντων.*

Οι δηλώσεις αυτές προκάλεσαν θύελλα αντιδράσεων.

Αργότερα, ο Κέλερ διαβεβαίωσε ότι οι δηλώσεις του _παρεξηγήθηκαν, επισημαίνοντας ότι δεν συνδέονται με την εμπλοκή της Γερμανίας στο Αφγανιστάν._​Αν κρίνω από το παραπάνω, *στα τσακίδια*, κι αυτός και όλοι όσοι νομίζουν ότι έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν στρατιωτικές επεμβάσεις για το όποιο συμφέρον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2011)

Merkel’s Defense of Euro Forged in East Germany (ΝΥ Times)

Μετάφραση στα ΝΕΑ, σήμερα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2011)

*Merkel's party hammered in state elections
*
German Chancellor Angela Merkel's Christian Democrats (CDU) suffered a heavy blow in state elections in the northern city of Hamburg on Sunday. The results could have wider implications for national politics.

Early results indicated that the Christian Democrats (CDU) had obtained just 20 percent of Sunday's vote according to German public television, a disappointing result for Merkel as her party contests the first of seven crucial state elections this year.

The opposition Social Democrats (SPD) won 49.5 percent of the vote, in increase from 34.1 percent in 2008, public broadcaster ARD said. The SPD was projected to win 65 seats in the Hamburg state assembly, four more than needed for an absolute majority.

This result will enable the SPD's Olaf Scholz to take over as city mayor from CDU incumbent Christoph Ahlhaus. Scholz, 52, is a former German labor minister. [...]​
_Deutsche Welle_ , εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Υφυπουργό Ελλάδας όρισε η Μέρκελ για προώθηση έργων (από τα Νέα)

Εντάξει, όχι ακριβώς Υφυπουργό Ελλάδας, αλλά περίπου...

Και μια φωτό του οπτικά συμπαθέστατου κυρίου Φούχτελ (που δεν θα βρείτε στο άρθρο των Νέων --δύσκολο πράγμα το γκουγκλάρισμα):







Θα τον φάμ(ν)ε ζωντανό...


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Μα, επίτηδες το κάνουν; Από τον *Ράιχ*ενμπαχ στον *Φούχτ*ελ;


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Και μια φωτό του οπτικά συμπαθέστατου κυρίου Φούχτελ (που δεν θα βρείτε στο άρθρο των Νέων --δύσκολο πράγμα το γκουγκλάρισμα):
> 
> Θα τον φάμ(ν)ε ζωντανό...


*Χανς Γιόακιμ Φούχτελ:* *Χάν'ς *κι τ' αβγά κι τα πασχάλια ιδώ, *Γιόακιμ*, με τον προϋπολογισμό στη *Φούχτελ* θα μείν'ς. :twit:


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2011)

Φούχτελ χούφτελ μάιν χερ, χούφτωσ' τη φούχτωσ' τη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Τι έχει ν' ακούσει ο καημένος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2012)

Μόνο μη βγει πατριωτάκι ο σερβιτόρος...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...τα τετριμμένα μέχρι αηδίας επιχειρήματα του είδους «εκεί τρώγανε μπανάνες»...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Είναι γνωστό ότι δεν τρώγανε μπανάνες, αλλά βελανίδια. :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα έγραψα και στου 40ακου το μαγαζί και θα είμαι επομένως περιληπτική εδώ. Οι αντιδράσεις είναι υπερβολικές όχι γιατί λένε χαζομάρες (που λένε), αλλά γιατί είναι άστοχες. Κανονικά στέλνεις ένα γράμμα στο περιοδικό, ψύχραιμα, και τους λες ότι δεν περίμενες σοβαρό έντυπο να δημοσιεύει τόσο προχειροφτιαγμένα άρθρα.



Το ξέρω ότι το post είναι παλιό, αλλά το Focus δεν είναι σοβαρό έντυπο, είναι ακροδεξιά κωλοφυλλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Επίσκεψη στην Αθήνα θα πραγματοποιήσει -για πρώτη φορά εν μέσω της κρίσης- η Γερμανίδα καγκελάριος Ανγκελα Μέρκελ, την Τρίτη 9 Οκτωβρίου, σύμφωνα με δήλωση του εκπροσώπου της Στέφεν Ζάιμπερτ. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231216221

Θα κάτσω τώρα σε μια γωνιά και θα μετράω αντιδράσεις.




Σχετικό τιτίβισμα:
Φαντάσου να είσαι υπεύθυνος ασφαλείας της Μέρκελ και να βλέπεις τα πλάνα από το ελληνικό Πεντάγωνο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Προς το παρόν, καμία έκπληξη. Το σκυλάκι του Παβλόφ να 'ναι καλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2012)

Από τα δεκάδες έξυπνα και τα χιλιάδες κρύα σχόλια και τιτιβίσματα που κυκλοφορούν ήδη, τι πιο κατάλληλο για τη Λεξι από ένα γλωσσικό;

Τρίτη 9/10 και ώρα 6.00 μμ καίμε τα Grundstufe μας στο Σύνταγμα. Όσοι έχουν Mittelstufe στα Προπύλαια.
Οι κάτοχοι διπλωμάτων Kleines Sprachdiplom και πάνω έχουν 24 ώρες περιθώριο να εγκαταλείψουν τη χώρα.

(Ανώνυμος, στο Πρόταγκον)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Βρήκα πολύ καλογραμμένο το άρθρο του Nick Malkoutzis στην αγγλική έκδοση της Καθημερινής (και σε αγγλικά και σε πληρότητα κάλυψης):

Mrs Merkel goes to Athens. Why?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2012)

Το άρθρο είναι πολύ καλό και θα ήθελα να σταθώ σε τρία σημεία του:

(α) Κτγμ, η «συμφωνία» Βαυαρών-Μανιατών (με άλλα λόγια, η ήττα του «ευρωπαϊκού» τρόπου διοίκησης) απλώς θεμελίωσε το φαινόμενο που έγινε γνωστό μερικές δεκαετίες αργότερα ως τζουμπεδισμός στην Ελλάδα και είναι, κτγμ, ο μακρινός πρόγονος της σημερινής φοροδιαφυγής και των άλλων, πολλών, διοικητικών προβλημάτων του σημερινού ελληνικού κράτους.

(β) Η μεγάλου ρίσκου επίσκεψη της Μέρκελ γίνεται, νομίζω, κυρίως για λόγους γερμανικής εσωτερικής πολιτικής. Αφενός θέλει να έχει τη δικαιολογία «Πήγα και είδατε ότι έγινε της κολάσεως» όταν την ρωτούν «Γιατί δεν πήγες στην Ελλάδα;» και αφετέρου πρέπει να λειάνει γωνίες στην πολιτική της εφόσον υπάρχει (ισχυρό σύμφωνα με τις τωρινές δημοσκοπήσεις) ενδεχόμενο να χρειαστεί να σχηματίσει πάλι μεγάλο συνασπισμό με το SPD.

(γ) Foghorn Leghorn ο Καμμένος; Τι φταίει ο καημένος (ο κόκορας);


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2012)

Η Μάνη πάντως είχε περίπου φορολογική ασυλία έως το 1928 και όταν θέλησαν να τους επιβάλουν φόρους έγινε εξέγερση στην Αρεόπολη -που εκτονώθηκε με τη μεσολάβηση του βενιζελικού βουλευτή, του περίφημου Κουλουμβάκη.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βρήκα πολύ καλογραμμένο το άρθρο του Nick Malkoutzis στην αγγλική έκδοση της Καθημερινής (και σε αγγλικά και σε πληρότητα κάλυψης):
> 
> Mrs Merkel goes to Athens. Why?



Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω για το λινκ, καθώς το άρθρο δεν θα το είχα δει αλλιώς. Το κείμενο είναι όντως καλογραμμένο. 

Στην τελευταία παράγραφο, όμως, σα να λείπει ένα γράμμα κάπου: "the role of the European Stability Mechanism in tackling Greece’s runway debt".


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> " runway debt".


Ίσως επειδή το χρέος κόντευε να απογειωθεί... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4758259


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Η _Βελτ_ εντόπισε το δικό της σημειολογικό: Η Μέρκελ φοράει την ίδια πράσινη ζακέτα που φορούσε στο ματς Γερμανία-Ελλάδα...

Διόρθωση: Η εφημερίδα αναμεταδίδει ότι αυτό μεταδίδουν ελληνικά μέσα...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η _Βελτ_ εντόπισε το δικό της σημειολογικό: Η Μέρκελ φοράει την ίδια πράσινη ζακέτα που φορούσε στο ματς Γερμανία-Ελλάδα...


Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Κουίζ: Ποιος είναι ο κύριος στο πρώτο γαϊδουράκι; Πηγή (και λύση): FAZ (πατήστε στην άνω και κάτω τελεία)







(Από ιδιωτική συλλογή, βλ. πηγή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

For her visit to Greece, Angela Merkel's soft green jacket should have been just the right colour choice to convey a sense of calm. That is, if it wasn't the very same one the German chancellor wore to celebrate Germany's victory over Greece during Euro 2012. But with fashion not coming to her as naturally as economics, Merkel has got her formula and she's sticking with it. Her signature look comprises of three-button blazers, often from German designer Bettina Schoenbach, in a huge range of colours. Dutch graphic designer Noortje van Eekelen even created a *Pantone chart* of the look for her website The Spectacle of Tragedy. From black to beige to a very on-trend purple, it runs to an impressive 90 shades. That's one for every situation Europe's most powerful woman might find herself in. (Guardian)






Κάντε και μια επίσκεψη από το ιστολόγιο. Έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 10, 2012)

"Αγαπητοί Έλληνες ...... η Άνγκελα Μέρκελ δεν αξίζει το μίσος σας..." 
(με γερμανικά σχόλια σε ελληνικό άρθρο του Focus)
http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/euro-krise-liebe-griechen-angela-merkel-hat-euren-hass-nicht-verdient-grie_aid

Ωραία αυτά τα αλλαξογλώσσια. Ας απαντήσει μία ελληνική εφημερίδα με άρθρο στα γερμανικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Με κάποια από τα «*δρακώντια μέτρα» ως εκείνους που «διασπείρονται στους δρόμους»... θα βρεθούν κακοί που θα πουν ότι υπονομεύουν τη γλώσσα μας. :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 10, 2012)

Μα καλά κι αυτοί οι αθεόφοβοι δεν έβαζαν κανέναν Έλληνα να το ρετουσάρει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Πήραν. Τον γιο του καφετζή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πήραν. Τον γιο του καφετζή.



:up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> "Αγαπητοί Έλληνες ...... η Άνγκελα Μέρκελ δεν αξίζει το μίσος σας..."
> (με γερμανικά σχόλια σε ελληνικό άρθρο του Focus)
> http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/euro-krise-liebe-griechen-angela-merkel-hat-euren-hass-nicht-verdient-grie_aid


Επί της ουσίας, πάντως, το κείμενο είναι άθλιο. Η απαίτηση να μη γίνονται διαμαρτυρίες (ούτε καν από δεκάδες χιλιάδες σε έναν λαό εκατομμυρίων) είναι, κτγμ, βαθιά συντηρητική για να μην πω εξόχως αντιδημοκρατική. Νομίζω ότι αν ψάξει κανείς, θα βρει εύκολα κατοχικές διαταγές διατυπωμένες ανάλογα. Αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι κείμενο του Focus. Του περιοδικού με την Αφροδίτη στο εξώφυλλο. Θα του απαντήσουν δεόντως η _Δημοκρατία _και ο Γιώργος Τράγκας.


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Του περιοδικού με την Αφροδίτη στο εξώφυλλο. Θα του απαντήσουν δεόντως η _Δημοκρατία _και ο Γιώργος Τράγκας.



Ψάχνοντας για τέτοιου είδους πολιτιστικές ανταλλαγές: είχε απαντήσει κάποιος Γεώργιος Π. Ψωµάς, "Ινστρούκτορας Ιδεολογικοπολιτικής Αφασίας", σε Γερμανό που κατηγορούσε τους Έλληνες στο Stern το 2010 http://mydaimoncom.blogspot.gr/2010/12/eine-unglaubliche-dialog-in.html, ενώ η επιστολή του Τζήμερου, Εξοχοτάτη Μέρκελ, γράφτηκε στα αγγλικά http://www.dimiourgiaxana.gr/intl/index.php/en/speeches-a-articles/196-letter-to-merkel

(από το διαδίκτυο, πρόσφατο)

Μέρκελ ημών
η εν τοις Γερμανοίς,
αγιασθήτω το δάνειό Σου. 
Ελθέτω η χορηγεία Σου.
Εφαρμοσθήτω το πρόγραμμά Σου, ως εν Γερμανώ και επί της Greece.
Την δόσιν ημών την επιούσιον δος ημίν Τζήμερον.
Και λάβε ημάς δια τα θελήματα υμών,
μήπως και ημείς κουρέψομεν τες οφειλές ημών.
Και μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις Τσιπρισμόν,
αλλά ρύσαι ημάς και από τη Συγγρού,
Αμήν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Οι Γερμανοί και η Ελλάδα
Και οι Ελληνες στη Γερμανία. Μια σχέση που μπορεί να καταστρέψει και τις καλύτερες σχέσεις.
της _Αμάντας Μιχαλοπούλου_, από το Βήμα


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι Γερμανοί και η Ελλάδα
> Και οι Ελληνες στη Γερμανία. Μια σχέση που μπορεί να καταστρέψει και τις καλύτερες σχέσεις.
> της _Αμάντας Μιχαλοπούλου_, από το Βήμα



Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου κακό... ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Διάβασα πρώτα αυτό το άθλιο κείμενο του πρύτανη του Εθνικού Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. 
*Γερμανία και ναζισμός*
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=375805

Σήμερα στην Καθημερινή υπάρχει αυτό το άρθρο της Ξένιας Κουναλάκη:
*Τίτλος χωρίς Σόιμπλε*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_25/07/2013_511134
το οποίο καταλήγει:
Αυτή η αμοιβαία αναπαραγωγή στερεοτύπων έχει καταντήσει γραφική. Τα επιχειρήματα επιπέδου «όλοι οι Γερμανοί είναι ναζί», «όλοι οι Ελληνες πίνουν σαμπάνια στη Μύκονο και νομίζουν ότι τους ψεκάζουν» ή «ο Σόιμπλε καθορίζει αν η δόση θα έρθει σήμερα ή αύριο» είναι πλέον κουραστικά, δε βγάζουν καν γέλιο. Ας τολμήσουν κι οι δημοσιογράφοι των δύο χωρών να γράφουν λίγο πιο μακροσκελείς τίτλους, χωρίς Μυκόνους και Σόιμπλε. Δεν είναι δύσκολο. Μπορούν να το κάνουν.

Θα συμφωνήσω και θα επαυξήσω. Η αναπαραγωγή στερεοτύπων δεν είναι απλώς γραφική, είναι πλέον δηλητηριώδης. Επίσης από τον πρύτανη του ΕΚΠΑ θα είχα πολύ μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις απ' όσες από τον δημοσιογράφο της Bild. Δυστυχώς, από τον κ. Πελεγρίνη δεν μπορώ να έχω πια καμιά απαίτηση.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2013)

Δεν είναι μόνο μικρόψυχος ο πρύτανης, είναι και τυφλός. Γράφει λες και δεν έχει και η δικιά μας ιστορία, των Νεοελλήνων, σκελετούς στο ντουλάπι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2013)

Earion said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο μικρόψυχος ο πρύτανης, είναι και τυφλός. Γράφει λες και δεν έχει και η δικιά μας ιστορία, των Νεοελλήνων, σκελετούς στο ντουλάπι.


Για να μην πιάσουμε την αδιάκοπη τρισχιλιετή και βάλε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

Ιστορική επίσκεψη Γκάουκ σε γαλλικό χωριό όπου οι Ναζί σκότωσαν 642 άτομα το '44 (Σκάι)

Ο πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, Γιοαχίμ Γκάουκ, αναμένεται σήμερα να μεταβεί, συνοδεία του γάλλου ομολόγου του, Φρανσουά Ολάντ, στο χωριό Οραντούρ-σουρ-Γκλαν, στην πρώτη επίσκεψη γερμανού ηγέτη στο «μαρτυρικό χωριό», όπου διαπράχθηκε η χειρότερη θηριωδία στην κατακτημένη Γαλλία, από τους Ναζί, το 1944.

Οι δύο πρόεδροι και οι σύζυγοί τους, αναμένονται περίπου στις 1230 GMT και σύμφωνα με το τυπικό της εκδήλωσης, θα περπατήσουν στους δρόμους του χωριού-φάντασμα, όπου στις 10 Ιουνίου του 1944, σκοτώθηκαν από μονάδες των Βάφεν Ες-Ες, 642 άτομα, μεταξύ των οποίων και 205 παιδιά. Η επίσκεψη θα διαρκέσει περίπου δύο ώρες και στο τέλος θα υπάρξει συνάντηση με τις οικογένειες των θυμάτων. Παρόντες αναμένεται να είναι και δύο επιζώντες της σφαγής.

«Εγώ δεν θα το αρνηθώ, δεν θα διστάσω με πλήρη πολιτική συνείδηση, να πω ότι η Γερμανία που έχω την τιμή να εκπροσωπώ, είναι διαφορετική από εκείνη τη Γερμανία που στοιχειώνει τις αναμνήσεις τους», δήλωσε ο Γκάουκ την Τρίτη σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, στο πλαίσιο της προετοιμασίας για τη συνάντηση με τις οικογένειες των επιζώντων.

Ο πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, έχει επισκεφθεί και άλλες τοποθεσίες όπου οι Ναζί διέπραξαν θηριωδίες, όπως το Λίντιστε κοντά στην Πράγα, τον Οκτώβριο του 2012 και στη συνέχεια τον Μάρτιο του 2013 την Τοσκάνη, ζητώντας συγχώρεση για τις αμαρτίες της Γερμανίας του Χίτλερ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, έχει επισκεφθεί και άλλες τοποθεσίες όπου οι Ναζί διέπραξαν θηριωδίες, όπως το Λίντιστε κοντά στην Πράγα, τον Οκτώβριο του 2012 και στη συνέχεια τον Μάρτιο του 2013 την Τοσκάνη, ζητώντας συγχώρεση για τις αμαρτίες της Γερμανίας του Χίτλερ.



Να του φτιάξω πρόγραμμα:

Καλάβρυτα
Δίστομο
Κομμένο Άρτας
Λιγκιάδες Ιωαννίνων
Κλεισούρα Καστοριάς
Κερδύλια
Χορτιάτης
Βιάννος
Κοντομαρί
Κάνδανος

Μαρτυρικά χωριά και πόλεις της Ελλάδας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

Earion said:


> Να του φτιάξω πρόγραμμα: [...]


Και ελπίζω να μας διαβάζουν (σιγά και μη δεν ξέρουν, δηλαδή)...


----------



## sarant (Sep 4, 2013)

Για να οφτοπικίσω (οντοπικίζοντας αφού σε γλωσσικό θα το πάω), είχα καιρό να δω τη μεταγραφή "σουρ" για το γαλλ. sur (επί).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2013)

Οι εκλογές δεν κρίθηκαν, Πηγαίνετε στις κάλπες (τηλεοπτικό μήνυμα των γερμανικών συνδικάτων, με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, από τον Guardian).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, έχεις πετύχει στο γιουτιούμπ μια διαφήμιση (μου τη βγάζει πριν τα κλιπάκια) από —αν θυμάμαι καλά— τους Alternative für Deutschland που ξεκινά με Γκρίχενλαντ αυτό κι εκείνο — τι μας σούρνουν πάλι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είδες το προεκλογικό διαφημιστικό που έβαλα πιο πάνω (υπάρχουν διάφορα, δεν θέλουμε να χάσουμε τις συντάξεις μας επειδή τα λεφτά θα πάνε στην Ελλάδα και στους Νότιους κττ). Εδώ έχει κεντρικό θέμα «τα ευρωψέματα» και άμεσο ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα τσιτάτα:

Η Ελλάδα δεν θα χρειαστεί ποτέ να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτή τη βοήθεια (Γιουνκέρ, στο 0:08).
Η Γερμανία θα πάρει τα χρήματά της πίσω (Γ. Παπανδρέου, στο 0:14)
Αν χρεοκοπούσε η Ελλάδα θα ήταν χειρότερο από τη Hypo Real Estate και τη Lehman Brothers μαζί (Σόιμπλε, στο 0:48)
Όπως έχει η κατάσταση, δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι Γερμανοί φορολογούμενοι θα σώσουν τις κυπριακές τάπεζες (Ζίγκμαρ Γκάμπριελ/SPD, στο 0:55)


Και τα άλλα τσιτάτα είναι ανάλογα. Γενικά, πολιτική ενός ευρωεχθρικού κόμματος με πολλούς πανεπιστημιακούς στις τάξεις του.

Με την ευκαιρία, να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το γερμανικό πολιτικό σύστημα δεν καθαρίζει με την AfD που εμφανίζεται στις δημοσκοπήσεις με ποσοστά 3%. Ναι μεν στη Γερμανία ένα κόμμα πρέπει να πάρει 5% για να μπει στην αναλογική κατανομή των εδρών, αλλά μπορεί παρ' όλα αυτά να εκλέξει βουλευτές απευθείας, με τη δεύτερη ψήφο (οι εκλογείς έχουν μία ψήφο για κόμμα και μία για υποψήφιους). Αν δε ένα κόμμα εκλέξει έτσι τρεις (αν θυμάμαι σωστά) υποψήφιους, τότε μπαίνει στην κατανομή με το όποιο ποσοστό του. Έτσι έμπαινε παλιότερα στη βουλή το κόμμα της αριστεράς (σήμερα: Ντι Λίνκε) όταν η δύναμή του περιοριζόταν κυρίως στην τέως Ανατολική Γερμανία, με αποτέλεσμα να μη φτάνει το 5% σε εθνικό επίπεδο αλλά να εκλέγει βουλευτές σε τοπικά «κάστρα» του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με τα πρώτα έξιτ πολ της γερμανικής τηλεόρασης, ο Χορστ Ζεεχόφερ, πρωθυπουργός της Βαυαρίας, ξανακέρδισε τις τοπικές εκλογές και έτσι, το CSU (το τοπικό αδελφό κόμμα της CDU της Μέρκελ, που συμμετέχει με τρεις υπουργούς στην ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση) διατηρεί την κυβέρνηση στο «Ελεύθερο Κράτος της Βαυαρίας», πράγμα που γίνεται αδιάλειπτα από το... 1958!

Το CSU συγκέντρωσε 49% και την απόλυτη πλειοψηφία εδρών στην τοπική βουλή (102/180). Οι φιλελεύθεροι, κυβερνητικοί εταίροι της προηγούμενης κοινοβουλευτικής περιόδου, έμειναν εκτός βουλής με 3% (είχαν 8%). Στην τοπική βουλή μπαίνουν το (ελαφρά ανεβασμένο) SPD (20,9%, 43 έδρες) που δεν πέτυχε ούτε τώρα την ανατροπή, παρά την επιστράτευση ως κεντρικού υποψήφιου του επιτυχημένου δημάρχου του Μονάχου, Κρίστιαν Ούντε, οι «Ελεύθεροι Εκλογείς» (αντάρτες του CSU που διατηρούν τη δύναμή τους με 8,4% και 18 έδρες) και οι ελαφρά εξασθενημένοι Πράσινοι με 8,3% και 17). Η Λίνκε συγκέντρωσε μόνο 2,1% (όσο και πριν από 4 χρόνια) και είναι επίσης εκτός βουλής.

Οι εκλογές είναι σαν γκάλοπ σε σχεδόν πραγματικό χρόνο για τις ομοσπονδιακές εκλογές της επόμενης Κυριακής, αφού η Βαυαρία (που αποτελεί το 20% των εδαφών της Γερμανίας) έχει πληθυσμό γύρω στα 12,5 εκατ. (το δεύτερο πολυπληθέστερο ομόσπονδο κράτος της μετά τη Βόρεια Ρηνανία-Βεστφαλία). Όχι «κρατίδιο», φυσικά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι εκλογές είναι σαν γκάλοπ σε σχεδόν πραγματικό χρόνο για τις ομοσπονδιακές εκλογές της επόμενης Κυριακής, αφού η Βαυαρία (που αποτελεί το 20% των εδαφών της Γερμανίας) έχει πληθυσμό γύρω στα 12,5 εκατ. (το δεύτερο πολυπληθέστερο ομόσπονδο κράτος της μετά τη Βόρεια Ρηνανία-Βεστφαλία). Όχι «κρατίδιο», φυσικά...



Γιατί; Τόσο τρομοκακτική ομοιογένεια έχουν τα ομόσπονδα κράτη της Γερμανίας, μεταξύ τους; Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2013)

Κάθε άλλο. Υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί στατιστικοί συσχετισμοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Ένα καλό σχετικό σημερινό άρθρο: http://www.capital.gr/NewsTheme.asp?id=1871179


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2013)

Η φιλολογία περί ανεξαρτητοποίησης της Βαυαρίας από τη Γερμανία μπορεί να ανήκει στη σφαίρα του γραφικού, όμως η συζήτηση για την αναμόρφωση του ομοσπονδιακού μοντέλου, με περιορισμό του αριθμού των κρατιδίων ώστε να καταστούν περισσότερο βιώσιμα, είναι επίκαιρη --και εύκολα διαστρέφεται σε αντιπαραθέσεις περί του “ποιος ζει εις βάρος ποίου”. 

Μα είναι στα καλά τους; Στη Γερμανία !; :woot: Που χρειάστηκε ένας Ναπολέων κι ένας Βίσμαρκ να την ενώσουν διά πυρός και σιδήρου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Μην ξεχνάς, Εάριε, ότι η καθολική Βαυαρία ήταν σύμμαχος της Αυστρίας και εκτός της μικρότερης Βορειογερμανικής Ένωσης που προωθούσε και επέβαλε στρατιωτικά η Πρωσία έναντι της ομοσπονδιακής παγγερμανικής λύσης των 70 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων που προωθούσαν οι Αυστριακοί...

Εντάξει, πέρασαν 150 χρόνια από τότε, αλλά και τι έγινε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2013)

Από χτες το βράδυ ακούω και διαβάζω αίνους δοξαστικούς στον μεγάλο θρίαμβο της Μέρκελ. Το Βήμα μάς ενημερώνει π.χ. μέσω του ανταποκριτή της ότι στη Γερμανία: Οι εκλογές έδωσαν σχεδόν πλήρη ελευθερία κινήσεων στη Μέρκελ.

Επειδή, για πολλοστή φορά, κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων συνθηκών τα αλλότρια, θέλω να καταγράψω από εδώ ότι ο χθεσινός εκλογικός θρίαμβος της Μέρκελ μπορεί να αποδειχτεί η αρχή της (ραγδαίας, μάλιστα) πτώσης της.

Τι θα πει «Μπορεί να διαλέξει με όποιον θέλει να συνεργαστεί» που ακούω από παντού; Τι είναι τα κόμματα, φανταράκια σε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία; Το SPD που συνεργάστηκε μαζί της το 2005-2009 είδε την Μέρκελ να του «κλέβει» το πρόγραμμα και να το αποδεκατίζει εκλογικά. To FDP, ο εταίρος της της επόμενης τετραετίας, κινδυνεύει να γίνει η ΕΔΗΚ της Γερμανίας. Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι ο ελάσσων εταίρος της Μέρκελ εξαφανίζεται εκλογικά. Πού θα βρεθούν οι επόμενοι πρόθυμοι αυτόχειρες;

Και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ανακοινώσουν το SPD και οι Πράσινοι ότι θα την αφήσουν να κυβερνήσει με κυβέρνηση μειοψηφίας και ad hoc υπερψήφιση όσων κρίνουν σωστά; Να πάρει εκείνη όλη τη φθορά, πια; Όταν γνωρίζουν ότι η Μέρκελ, αν καταφύγει σε σύντομες εκλογές, μάλλον θα δει την πλειοψηφία της να φθίνει, να μπαίνουν στη Βουλή και οι φιλελεύθεροι και οι ευρωσκεπτικιστές (κάτι λίγες χιλιάδες ψήφοι τους έλειψαν) και να έχει και το στίγμα ότι δεν έκανε επαρκείς παραχωρήσεις για έναν μεγάλο κυβερνητικό συνασπισμό;

Το έργο δεν τελείωσε ακόμη...


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Θα μας κάνεις τη χάρη να προσθέσεις εδώ τις έδρες της επόμενη Βουλής και τις έδρες της ως τώρα Βουλής. Θα βοηθήσει να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα που ξεπερνούν τα ποσοστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2013)

Εδώ τα χτεσινά (καρτέλα Ergebnisse). Κάτω αριστερά, οι μεταβολές. Κάτω δεξιά έχει υπολογιστή για τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς συνασπισμών. Τελικά βγήκαν και 32 πρόσθετες έδρες από τις 598 και η βουλή «έκλεισε» στις 630, άρα η πλειοψηφία στις 316. Στην καρτέλα Wahlkreise τα τοπικά.

Εδώ, όλα τα αποτελέσματα στη μεταπολεμική Γερμανία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

Για να γίνει, λοιπόν, σαφές αυτό που λες, χωρίς να τρέχει κανείς στους πίνακες:

Στις γερμανικές εκλογές του 2009, CDU + CSU (οι Βαβαροί) είχαν 239 στις 622 έδρες. 93 είχαν οι Φιλελεύθεροι, 146 το SPD, 76 το Linke και 68 οι Πράσινοι. Οι μερκελικοί μαζί με τους Φιλελεύθερους είχαν 332 έδρες (53,38% των εδρών) και μπορούσαν να κυβερνήσουν.

Στις προχτεσινές εκλογές, με τους Αντιευρωπαϊστές και τους Φιλελεύθερους εκτός Bundestag, η δεξιά έχασε δυνάμεις και δεν μπορεί να κυβερνήσει. Παρά τη θεαματική αύξηση της δύναμής τους, CDU + CSU έχουν το 49,37 των εδρών (311 στις 630) και κανέναν φυσικό σύμμαχο. Η σημαντική αύξηση είναι στη δύναμη του SPD, που πήγε καλύτερα από την υπόλοιπη αντιπολίτευση. Άντε να δούμε πώς θα αναλώσει αξιοποιήσει το πλεονέκτημα, αφού τελικά και τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα είναι δέσμια του αποτελέσματος.

Στον πίνακά μου το % αντιστοιχεί στο ποσοστό των κομματικών εδρών έναντι του συνόλου των εδρών.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, για εξήγησε σε παρακαλώ κι αυτό το στιγμιότυπο (επειδή διαβάζω διάφορα):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2013)

Είναι ένα στιγμιότυπο που πέρασε σχεδόν απαρατήρητο τη βραδιά των εκλογών (και από εμένα ως τώρα... :)). Δεν υπάρχουν επίσημες δηλώσεις, μόνο σχόλια στο νέτι, κυρίως σε εθνικιστικούς ιστότοπους. Ο ΓΓ του CDU Χέρμαν Γκρέχε, δίπλα της, παίρνει από κάπου μια γερμανική σημαία και η Μέρκελ την ...εξαφανίζει.

Οι περισσότεροι σχολιαστές πιστεύουν για να μην δοθεί εθνικιστικός τόνος σε κάποια φωτογραφία της επειδή είναι κρυφοκομουνίστρια ως γραμματέας της νεολαίας στη ΛΔΓ, κρυφοπουλημένη στην ΕΕ, κρυφοτουρκόφιλη (προσθέστε κατά βούληση).

Όλα τα λεφτά είναι, βέβαια, στο ύφος της.

Εδώ σε καλύτερο βίντεο, από σατιρική εκπομπή της γερμανικής δημόσιας τηλεόρασης:





Ψάχνοντας λίγο, ανακάλυψα αυτό εδώ το άρθρο του γνωστού περιοδικού Focus από το 2012. όπου παρατηρύν ότι η Μέρκελ είχε στο πρωτοχρονιάτικο μήνυμά της το 2010 μόνο τη γερμανική σημαία, το 2011 πρώτα τη γερμανική και στο πλάι την ευρωπαϊκή, αλλά το 2012 πρώτα την ευρωπαϊκή και στην άκρη τη γερμανική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

Μνημείο αντιμνημονιακής μάκας η γελοιογραφία του Γιάννη Καλαϊτζή, καταμεσής στο πρωτοσέλιδο της σημερινής φυλλάδας του σημερινού φύλλου της Εφημερίδας Συντακτών.


http://imageshack.com/a/img842/8405/rptj.png


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2014)

Από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσει κανείς; 
Η μόνη λέξη που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι _*ξεφτίλα*_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

Αχ πιτσιρίκο...
http://pitsirikos.net/2014/06/καλέ-τι-χυδαιότητες-είναι-αυτές/

Οι φελλοί μάς σοκάρουν, όχι οι φαλλοί!


----------



## rogne (Jun 4, 2014)

Δεν είναι ν' αναρωτιέσαι μετά γιατί οι ναζί παίρνουν 10%, αλλά γιατί δεν παίρνουν 50%. Θα μου πεις, βέβαια, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

ΥΓ. Προς πιτσιρίκους: αν ήταν μάγκας και αριστοφανικός ο Καλαϊτζής, θα έφτιαχνε το ίδιο σκίτσο όχι με τον ανάπηρο "Γερμαναρά γκαουλάιτερ", αλλά με καμπόσους μη ανάπηρους Ελληναράδες εργοδότες που έχουν π.χ. στη δούλεψή τους χιλιάδες κόσμο με 300 ευρώ το μήνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2014)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. Προς πιτσιρίκους: αν ήταν μάγκας και αριστοφανικός ο Καλαϊτζής, θα έφτιαχνε το ίδιο σκίτσο όχι με τον ανάπηρο "Γερμαναρά γκαουλάιτερ", αλλά με καμπόσους μη ανάπηρους Ελληναράδες εργοδότες που έχουν π.χ. στη δούλεψή τους χιλιάδες κόσμο με 300 ευρώ το μήνα.


Και ζητάνε «κυβερνητική ρύθμιση» για να αυξηθεί ο κατώτατος μισθός _στις *ιδιωτικές* επιχειρήσεις_ τους, λες και τους εμποδίζει κανείς να δώσουν παραπάνω από μόνοι τους... Αλλά ναι, τους εμποδίζει ότι δεν δίνει ο ανταγωνιστής απέναντι, άρα ας εξαναγκαστεί από το κράτος --κι αν δεν μπορεί, ας κλείσει, μωρέ, τι έγινε...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αχ πιτσιρίκο...
> http://pitsirikos.net/2014/06/καλέ-τι-χυδαιότητες-είναι-αυτές/
> 
> Οι φελλοί μάς σοκάρουν, όχι οι φαλλοί!


Ο πιτσιρίκος είναι από τους πιο αηδιαστικούς σχολιαστές του ίντερνετ, εδώ και πολύν καιρό. Εντωμεταξύ, αυτό το επιχείρημα για τέτοιο «χιούμορ» δελφιναριακού επιπέδου ότι τάχαμουδήθεν είναι αριστοφανικό, με ξεπερνάει. Ναι, πράγματι, αυτό το σκίτσο κι ο Αριστοφάνης, το ένα και το αυτό. Θα το διδάσκουν σου λέει στα σχολεία μετά από 3.000 χρόνια, τόσο βαθύ το πολιτικό του μήνυμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

[...] Και προφανώς δεν έχει πειστεί πως η ελληνική κυβέρνηση δεν αναζητεί ως διάδοχο του Στουρνάρα έναν «γαλαζοπράσινο Τσοβόλα» για να τα δώσει όλα λίγο πριν από τις επόμενες εκλογές. Αυτό δεν τον κάνει ούτε ναζί ούτε επιβήτορα του ελληνικού λαού. Αντίθετα, ναζί κινδυνεύουμε να γίνουμε εμείς αν αρχίσουμε να γελάμε με την αναπηρία του άλλου και να απομυθοποιούμε το Ολοκαύτωμα, θεωρώντας ότι μια επώδυνη ομολογουμένως, απάνθρωπη για πολλούς, οικονομική κρίση και αυτό, το μοναδικό, το ανεπανάληπτο –ας ελπίσουμε– γεγονός στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία είναι πάνω-κάτω το ίδιο. [...]

Ξένια Κουναλάκη: *Χρυσαυγιτισμός στο τετράγωνο* (_Καθημερινή_)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Εγώ ένιωσα τεράστια έκπληξη που θα έπρεπε να εξηγήσω γιατί ένιωσα ότι το σκίτσο λέρωνε και την εφημερίδα και εμένα τον ίδιο. Γιατί πίστεψαν κάποιοι ότι μπορεί να αντιδράσαμε εμείς που αντιδράσαμε επειδή είχε τα σεξουαλικά όργανα σε πρώτο πλάνο. Και μόνο το ότι ένιωσα ότι χρειαζόταν να εξηγήσω με έκανε να μη θέλω να πω τίποτα. Όμως κάτι πρέπει να γίνει, να γεφυρώσουμε τις αποστάσεις, γιατί δεν μπορούμε να πορευόμαστε έτσι χωρίς να καταλαβαινόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=34506

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε ο Πετρουλάκης κατάλαβε (ή κάνει ότι δεν κατάλαβε), γιατί από το σκίτσο είδε μόνο τον φαλλό και την αναπηρική καρέκλα. Οι συνδέσεις, οι συνειρμοί που επιδιώκεται να δημιουργηθούν, η βαναυσότητα του μηνύματος, το διχαστικό πνεύμα — όλα αυτά έχουν σχέση με τον ουμανισμό; Τι το θετικό μπορεί να αποπνέει μια τέτοια γελοιογραφία; Ας θεωρηθεί έστω μια χοντρή ανορθογραφία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2014)

Σχετικά με αυτό: Επικοινωνία: το άγνωστο θύμα της κρίσης, του Θ. Γεωργακόπουλου.


----------



## rogne (Jun 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=34506
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε ο Πετρουλάκης κατάλαβε (ή κάνει ότι δεν κατάλαβε), γιατί από το σκίτσο είδε μόνο τον φαλλό και την αναπηρική καρέκλα. Οι συνδέσεις, οι συνειρμοί που επιδιώκεται να δημιουργηθούν, η βαναυσότητα του μηνύματος, το διχαστικό πνεύμα — όλα αυτά έχουν σχέση με τον ουμανισμό; Τι το θετικό μπορεί να αποπνέει μια τέτοια γελοιογραφία; Ας θεωρηθεί έστω μια χοντρή ανορθογραφία.



Ο Πετρουλάκης να καταλάβει; Ο ίδιος Πετρουλάκης που πέρσι ήθελε την Κωνσταντοπούλου και τη Μακρή στριπτιτζούδες; 

Και εκ της διευθύνσεως, που λέμε: http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=204026


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2014)

rogne said:


> Ο Πετρουλάκης να καταλάβει; Ο ίδιος Πετρουλάκης που πέρσι ήθελε την Κωνσταντοπούλου και τη Μακρή στριπτιτζούδες;


Του Χαντζόπουλου δεν ήταν το επίμαχο;

Ο Πετρουλάκης φαίνεται να κρατάει συνεπή στάση στήριξης του σιναφιού του...


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Μπράβο του Νικόλα:

[...] Το γεγονός αυτό δεν μπορεί όμως να αλλοιώσει τις διακηρυγμένες θέσεις και αρχές που αποτελούν τους άξονες της «Εφ.Συν.»: *τον ανυποχώρητο αγώνα κατά του φασισμού, του ρατσισμού και του σοβινισμού, την απόρριψη του σεξισμού, τη σαφή καταδίκη του αντισημιτισμού, τον σεβασμό στα άτομα με αναπηρία, την άρνηση των «εθνικών» στερεοτύπων*. Εκατοντάδες άρθρα, αναλύσεις και ρεπορτάζ επιβεβαιώνουν την αταλάντευτη θέση μας, τα μέτωπα που έχουμε ανοίξει. 

Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι το πείραμα μιας τέτοιας αυτοδιαχειριζόμενης εφημερίδας μπορεί να πετύχει και να ανοίξει νέους δρόμους με τη συναίνεση, τη συνεννόηση και τη συνύπαρξη, όχι με αποκλεισμούς και απαγορεύσεις. Στην πορεία αυτή, για την οποία δεν έχουμε ετοιμοπαράδοτες λύσεις, θα υπάρξουν αναπόφευκτα λάθη, υπερβολές και αστοχίες. Αν προσβάλαμε τους αναγνώστες μας, αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνη και τους ζητώ συγγνώμη.

Νικόλας Βουλέλης 
http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=204026


----------



## rogne (Jun 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Του Χαντζόπουλου δεν ήταν το επίμαχο;
> 
> Ο Πετρουλάκης φαίνεται να κρατάει συνεπή στάση στήριξης του σιναφιού του...



Ναι, δικό μου το λάθος, κακώς του το απέδωσα του ανθρώπου πριν το κοιτάξω.


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπράβο του Νικόλα:
> 
> [...] Το γεγονός αυτό δεν μπορεί όμως να αλλοιώσει τις διακηρυγμένες θέσεις και αρχές που αποτελούν τους άξονες της «Εφ.Συν.»: *τον ανυποχώρητο αγώνα κατά του φασισμού, του ρατσισμού και του σοβινισμού, την απόρριψη του σεξισμού, τη σαφή καταδίκη του αντισημιτισμού, τον σεβασμό στα άτομα με αναπηρία, την άρνηση των «εθνικών» στερεοτύπων*. Εκατοντάδες άρθρα, αναλύσεις και ρεπορτάζ επιβεβαιώνουν την αταλάντευτη θέση μας, τα μέτωπα που έχουμε ανοίξει.
> 
> ...



Εμένα αυτό μου θυμίζει τη συνύπαρξη Ιού και Θέμου Αναστασιάδη στην παλιά Ελευθεροτυπία. Τότε όμως ζητούσαν από τη διεύθυνση να κόψει το Θέμο. Τώρα; "συνεννόηση και συνύπαρξη, όχι αποκλεισμοί και απαγορεύσεις"; Γιατί τότε όχι και τώρα ναι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2014)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, άλλο το τότε και άλλο το τώρα. Αλλά και γενικότερα μια αριστερή ομάδα δείχνει μεγαλύτερη ανοχή σε μια αριστερή υπερβολή παρά σε μια δεξιά υπερβολή. Μερικοί νομίζουν ότι το αντιμνημονιακό είναι και αριστερό. 

Στην περίπτωση του Θέμου (που είχε κι αυτός προβεβλημένη θέση στη γεωγραφία της εφημερίδας), περισσότερο από τις όποιες δεξιές τοποθετήσεις του ή τις φαινομενικά ανεξήγητες παρεμβάσεις του υπέρ κάποιων επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων, ενόχλησε η αντιαριστερή χλεύη. Και τώρα, ακόμα και με αυτό που γράφει ο Βουλέλης για συνύπαρξη, νομίζεις ότι θα σήκωνε η Εφ.Συν. έναν Στέφανο Κασιμάτη;


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2014)

Προφανώς όχι. Προφανώς δεν συνεταιρίζεσαι με κάποιον που σε μισεί.


----------

